# What common behaviour/social trend do you simply not understand?



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (Nov 2, 2021)

Financing ridiculous, usually German cars in pursuit of some social 'cred' is just beyond me.

As a man, I drive a shitty Japanese box car. Reliable, cheap, looks decent and presentable. I've never had my car blueball me or stop me getting pussy, and its big enough to haul camping gear, multiple bikes, and do whatever else I need a vehicle to do.

I find it mind-blowing how people will bankrupt themselves for some new Range Rover or 5 series, when nobody who isn't a five star tard gives a fuck.


----------



## Just A Butt (Nov 2, 2021)

you know what grinds my gears?


----------



## Robert w'E'd Leef (Nov 2, 2021)

nigger worship

edit: sorry, I didn't see the nigger caveat


----------



## MrTroll (Nov 2, 2021)

Cooking food. It all ends up the same so why waste the time and effort? Not to mention the cost of utilities. In this economy, you'd be crazy not to just leave your frozen pizzas out in the sun until they're soft enough to chew.


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (Nov 2, 2021)

MrTroll said:


> Cooking food. It all ends up the same so why waste the time and effort? Not to mention the cost of utilities. In this economy, you'd be crazy not to just leave your frozen pizzas out in the sun until they're soft enough to chew.


I'm a semi autistic strength athlete and I agree. Food is fuel, I couldn't give a fuck if I eat the same shit every day.

Sure, I go to restaurants occasionally; but I'm not buying into the experience as if I'm being given a tour of some master painters studio. Nigga they microwave shit the same way everyone else does.


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Nov 2, 2021)

Listening to music without instruments, and the vocals are all rhythm without pitch.

...but, again, your caveat may apply...


----------



## ForgedBlades (Nov 2, 2021)

The zoomer perm.


----------



## Onion Guide (Nov 2, 2021)

I know two actual real life people that refuse to get an adblocker because they claim that the targeted advertising is useful to them. I hate how indifferent some people are these days to it.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Nov 2, 2021)

dancing. makes no sense at all to me.


----------



## Burned CDs (Nov 2, 2021)

Excessive body modification. Pronouns. Woke. Virtue signaling. Reality shows. Hookup culture. People who post "this" when they agree with some meme.


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 2, 2021)

Trophy hunting.  We got a game camera picture of a deer buck with impressive antlers, and my Dad started sperging about how he wanted to shoot him, because fuck that deer for having big antlers I guess.

I'm all about eating bambi, mind you, and I've been meaning to start shooting the tasty animals who flit past my house.  Butchering is just redneck necropsy, right?

But why my Dad, who never hunts and is too tender-hearted to even give livestock vaccinations, is suddenly aching to murder Mr Bigshot-- that's weird and baffling to me.


----------



## 69ing Ur Mom (Nov 2, 2021)

Morch Ponkey said:


> I've always found it weird how middle and low class fans will send free shit to streamers and podcasters who clearly make hundreds of thousands a month.


Parasocial relationships combined with financial illiteracy. It makes for a strong dopamine hit.

Bad with money + wanting a dopamine hit will explain all kinds of retarded behavior/trends.


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Nov 2, 2021)

I don't understand trusting 'Influencer' suggestions on Alt-Coins.
Who the fuck trusts those morons with financial advice?

How many rugpulls in the last year? No one learns?!?!


----------



## MrTroll (Nov 2, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> Trophy hunting.  We got a game camera picture of a deer buck with impressive antlers, and my Dad started sperging about how he wanted to shoot him, because fuck that deer for having big antlers I guess.
> 
> I'm all about eating bambi, mind you, and I've been meaning to start shooting the tasty animals who flit past my house.  Butchering is just redneck necropsy, right?
> 
> But why my Dad, who never hunts and is too tender-hearted to even give livestock vaccinations, is suddenly aching to murder Mr Bigshot-- that's weird and baffling to me.



Sounds like a classic case of antler envy to me.

Your dad is probably a secret furry who roleplays as a deer when he thinks nobody is watching. Make a KF thread about him before someone else discovers him first and takes all those sweet, sweet OP stickers for themselves.


----------



## Spicey McHaggis (Nov 2, 2021)

Anything related to tik tok. Specifically why people feel the need to send them to me when I've specifically told them I will never watch them.


----------



## nosferatu (Nov 3, 2021)

Ceremonies of any kind are very off putting to me. I even skipped my own graduations. 
Particularly weddings. Making people sit and watch you promise corny shit and then kiss. Why?


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 4, 2021)

nosferatu said:


> Ceremonies of any kind are very off putting to me. I even skipped my own graduations.
> Particularly weddings. Making people sit and watch you promise corny shit and then kiss. Why?


I actually had people complain that my wedding ceremony was too brief.  That, I never saw coming.  People actually bitched about me skipping to the end so we could eat.

Don't get me started on ceremonies thst don't even have a party attached.  When I die, just throw me in the trash.


----------



## Lame Entropy (Nov 4, 2021)

Those people that give you their entire life story unprompted when you first meet them. Nigga who are you and why do you expect me to care?


----------



## Captain Syrup (Nov 4, 2021)

False lashes.  They look like spiders in a post-coital state. 

Half the time the glue doesn't work and they just hang off the eyelids.


----------



## OvercookedBacon (Nov 4, 2021)

Journalists that type like a ten year old that just discovered social media.


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 4, 2021)

JamesFargo said:


> False lashes.  They look like tarantulas in in a post coital state.
> 
> Half the time the glue doean't work and they just hang off their eyelids.


Bright red lipstick and long, red-painted fingernails.

Bitches looking like vampires and think it's sexy.


----------



## nosferatu (Nov 4, 2021)

Agreed. I am so glad my particular brand of autism never allowed for me to go through an e-thot phase complete with the lashes, pastel blue wig, and kitten ears. I'd neck myself from the cringe and regret. 
Who even thinks to glue extra hair to your eye's skin?


JamesFargo said:


> False lashes.  They look like tarantulas in in a post coital state.
> 
> Half the time the glue doean't work and they just hang off their eyelids.


----------



## Captain Syrup (Nov 4, 2021)

Fat rappers and twerking.

Lizzo can barely move, let alone arch her back. (I know she's just trying to provoke people, but come on.)


----------



## Shitted Scaredless (Nov 4, 2021)

Socializing being so heavily encouraged


----------



## Captain Syrup (Nov 4, 2021)

Shitted Scaredless said:


> Socializing being so heavily encouraged


----------



## WhatInTheActualFuck (Nov 4, 2021)

Spicey McHaggis said:


> Anything related to tik tok. Specifically why people feel the need to send them to me when I've specifically told them I will never watch them.


I just view TikTok (as I did Vine before it) as YouTube for people that don't have enough of an attention span for YouTube.

I don't get it at all, and seeing the sort of stuff that bubbles out of that hellscape to the greater consciousness doesn't change my opinion at all.


----------



## OvercookedBacon (Nov 4, 2021)

JamesFargo said:


> View attachment 2689112


On that note, Wednesday Addams being a millennial/zoomer icon for some reason.


----------



## What the shit (Nov 4, 2021)

Faggots who always virtue signal on snapchat or Instagram about some problem in the world that barely effects me.


----------



## Captain Syrup (Nov 4, 2021)

WhatInTheActualFuck said:


> I just view TikTok (as I did Vine before it) as YouTube for people that don't have enough of an attention span for YouTube.


Anything good on TikTok gets copypasted to YouTube, anyway. Vine was the same way.


OvercookedBacon said:


> Wednesday Addams being a millennial/zoomer icon for some reason.


She was always more of a Gen X icon.


----------



## Shitted Scaredless (Nov 4, 2021)

JamesFargo said:


> View attachment 2689112


Thank you?


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 4, 2021)

Shitted Scaredless said:


> Socializing being so heavily encouraged


Being expected to have friends.  How exhausting.


----------



## Nynn (Nov 4, 2021)

Inclusivity as a selling point. Why?


----------



## Captain Syrup (Nov 4, 2021)

Nynn said:


> Inclusivity as a selling point. Why?


Three people hold half the nation's wealth, so we need to give the illusion of progress.


----------



## Battlecruiser3000ad (Nov 4, 2021)

Poking the ground with a stick the morning after a full moon
Makes no sense stop doing it you retards


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Nov 4, 2021)

Battlecruiser3000ad said:


> Poking the ground with a stick the morning after a full moon
> Makes no sense stop doing it you retards


I've never heard of this. Please explain.


----------



## Sex Cannon Lupa (Nov 4, 2021)

Burned CDs said:


> Excessive body modification. Pronouns. Woke. Virtue signaling. Reality shows. Hookup culture. People who post "this" when they agree with some meme.


This.

I can't stand how infantilized the West has become. It's not just dumbass useless zoomers with their stupid hair either; grown-ass middle aged people talk and behave like childish faggots, tattle-telling on everyone and everything while stomping their feet until they get their way and someone apologizes and someone gets cancelled.

Also, people who post "this" when they agree with something.


----------



## Meat Target (Nov 4, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> Bright red lipstick and long, red-painted fingernails.


I have always found those gaudy and off-putting. A chick can be pretty without clown paint.


----------



## Dagobert (Nov 4, 2021)

Orange Rhymer said:


> I've never heard of this. Please explain.


In rural Barotseland, around the town of Sinde, the natives have a folk religion that revolves around the presence of not a moon god, but a moon demon.  The moon in their traditions used to be like the sun, but the demon set out to devour both the sun and moon to bring about the end of the world.  The demon mostly devoured the moon, but is locked in a ritual of regurgitating the last piece.  That's their explanation for the cycles of the moon.

The poking of the ground is the tribesmen waking up the goddess of the earth so that she can poison the moon, so that once the demon eats it the, the demon is forced to regurgitate the moon and the cycle repeats.  If the tribe doesn't wake the goddess, the demon will fully devour the moon and begin devouring the sun instead.

At least, that's how the legends are.  But, the moon hasn't been devoured by a demon, so maybe they're onto something.


----------



## Sandraker (Nov 4, 2021)

Binging. 

I just can't get behind going thru a whole series or game in such short periods to move to the next product. Entertainment feels better when you spread it out and let it settle.


----------



## Character from a movie (Nov 4, 2021)

Zoomer fashion for girls. Why do they have to dress like whores?
And idiots who get mad when you criticize their favorite youtubers or similar people. It's not like Pewdiepie is going to suck their dicks for defending him when I say he isn't funny.
No, what I mean with this last one is I don't understand the trend of rejecting any kind of criticism, good or bad, towards youtubers and alike.


----------



## Captain Syrup (Nov 4, 2021)

Meat Target said:


> I have always found those gaudy and off-putting. A chick can be pretty without clown paint.


Christ knows it's been said before, but women have no clue what men find attractive.


----------



## OvercookedBacon (Nov 5, 2021)

Sex Cannon Lupa said:


> This.
> 
> I can't stand how infantilized the West has become. It's not just dumbass useless zoomers with their stupid hair either; grown-ass middle aged people talk and behave like childish faggots, tattle-telling on everyone and everything while stomping their feet until they get their way and someone apologizes and someone gets cancelled.
> 
> Also, people who post "this" when they agree with something.


This.

Oh, and thirty and forty-something adults throwing full blown temper tantrums on social media over cartoons meant for preschoolers. Looking at you, Thomas and Friends "fandom".

Lastly, people who post "this" when they agree with something.


----------



## Shitted Scaredless (Nov 5, 2021)

OvercookedBacon said:


> This.
> 
> Oh, and thirty and forty-something adults throwing full blown temper tantrums on social media over cartoons meant for preschoolers. Looking at you, Thomas and Friends "fandom".
> 
> Lastly, people who post "this" when they agree with something.


This


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Nov 5, 2021)

OvercookedBacon said:


> This.
> 
> Oh, and thirty and forty-something adults throwing full blown temper tantrums on social media over cartoons meant for preschoolers. Looking at you, Thomas and Friends "fandom".
> 
> Lastly, people who post "this" when they agree with something.


Sir Toppem Hatt does NOT approve.

"You are causing confusion and DELAY"


----------



## Sex Cannon Lupa (Nov 5, 2021)

Sandraker said:


> Binging.
> 
> I just can't get behind going thru a whole series or game in such short periods to move to the next product. Entertainment feels better when you spread it out and let it settle.


Took me a moment to understand you weren't talking about the search engine.

My boomer mom does that with tv shows. She'll watch a 24-episode season in like two days. I constantly tell her just to watch one or two episodes a day because it's not going anywhere but it's like she can't deviate from her programming.


----------



## Billy Beer (Nov 5, 2021)

Social media. I understood Myspace, and somewhat get Facebook, somewhat. But twitter, tiktok, instagram, pinterest, snapchat etc etc. I don't get it? What is the point?

Wanting to do video calls instead of meeting in person, texting or phoning. Fuck off, I don't want to see me seeing you on a shitty little screen. Meet in person, i want to interact and engage.

Skype (teams ?) Interviews. Any company that wants to do a skype interview, is not a company I will work for. For many, many reasons that i wont sperg about here, it is reetarded.

Costmetic surgery for anyone, let alone 20 year old girls getting botox and lip injections. You're the best you're ever going to look, don't flip the bird at nature just to worship the aethereal picture filter. 

99% of what goes on nowadays goes over my head. Half because I don't want to understand it, and half because technology has gone from a helping hand, to a hinderence. But that's a sperg for another time.


----------



## Captain Syrup (Nov 5, 2021)

Women with hands-free phones, cursing at the top of their lungs.

Why would you have a private conversation like that in public?


----------



## turdburger (Nov 5, 2021)

Young people today, in particular how they think whining about climate change and lying in the road will make a difference to anything, the gender and pronoun shit they have to infest everything with, the white self-flagellating shit, their general entitled shit.

And the women with long fingernails some have already mentioned. I can only imagine the unhygienic material hidden by the layers of lacquer. If I haven't cut my nails recently, the sight of the grime that builds up under them makes me feel filthy.  I would add to that women (or men) covered in excessive amounts of makeup. Not only do they look like rubberfaced clowns, but they leave brown skid marks on the sheets and on men's shirts and jackets. I'm not sure it's so much a current thing, as I don't recall Gen X women were much better taken as a whole back in the day. There have always been a lot of young women around covered with cack and with disgusting fingernails. Maybe the Boomers had it better.


----------



## PaleTay (Nov 5, 2021)

The guys who are terrified of lifting anything with any resistance in the gym, where they've gone for years and they're lifting less weight/volume than the cardio bunnies do.


----------



## Jet Fuel Johnny (Nov 6, 2021)

Worrying about what other people do who aren't even part of their community. I mean, if it's not illegal, not harming anyone, and doesn't fuck shit up for someone, who gives a shit?

What do I give a shit if some dude in Wisconsin tweets some stupid shit or put plastic pumpkins in a tree?

I don't understand why everyone wants to be that annoying fat spinster from church.


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (Nov 6, 2021)

Hot Cup of Joe said:


> Social media. I understood Myspace, and somewhat get Facebook, somewhat. But twitter, tiktok, instagram, pinterest, snapchat etc etc. I don't get it? What is the point?
> 
> Wanting to do video calls instead of meeting in person, texting or phoning. Fuck off, I don't want to see me seeing you on a shitty little screen. Meet in person, i want to interact and engage.
> 
> ...


Some have their uses, for sure; but many of these platforms are simply outlets for narcissists and egomaniacs. 

Twitter is a prime example. Ever since the beginning it only really had a viable model for people who were ALREADY famous/well-known, and could disseminate their opinions more frequently than in print, television, radio, etc. Your average nobody has nothing to say - so why fucking bother? I guess there's such a thing as having an account to follow your favourite people, but posting yourself? Reeks of fart-smelling and narcissism. 

I have an IG which I use as a lifting journal, nothing else. If I wasn't a gym guy, I wouldn't see a use for it at all. Facebook has long since become a garbage fire whose only purpose is to spam you into oblivion with fifth-hand bullshit. They over-engineered their own platform until only sub-80 IQ retards still found it entertaining. 

I legitimately cannot understand how Snapchat managed to take off. It's a messaging app, as far as I know, but doesn't even have the utility of preserving history.


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Nov 6, 2021)

Jet Fuel Johnny said:


> Worrying about what other people do who aren't even part of their community. I mean, if it's not illegal, not harming anyone, and doesn't fuck shit up for someone, who gives a shit?
> 
> What do I give a shit if some dude in Wisconsin tweets some stupid shit or put plastic pumpkins in a tree?
> 
> I don't understand why everyone wants to be that annoying fat spinster from church.


Tattling is a result of an over-socialized generation that received too much attention.
Everyone on Youtube tattles on each other and DMCAs like bitches.

It's ironic that millennials constantly say "snitches get stitches"
when all they do is snitch on each other.


----------



## Billy Beer (Nov 6, 2021)

Fucking smartapps for fucking everything. Yes, I am Mad At Real Life. To set my washing machine to a clean cycle, I have to download an app on my smartphone, set my washing machine to 'smartapp' on the dial, log in to the app, select clean cycle, enable NFC on my phone and then my washing machine does the clean.

Why is it so fucking arse backwards? (So the washing machine manufacturers can scour your data and sell it to marketers). It's a fucking washing machine.

Best of all, I only do a clean cycle once a month, but i can't remember my username because I swapped phones and there's no option to reset username!

I fucking hate always online connected fucking bullshit. Anything that requires me to use my phone to use a website to use it, can go fucking die in a fire.

Diablo 2 remake requires you to sign up to a website, then use your phone to authenticate who you are, to authenticate the website, to link to your Xbox profile so that you can play the game. 

Fuck the future


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (Nov 6, 2021)

Hot Cup of Joe said:


> Fucking smartapps for fucking everything. Yes, I am Mad At Real Life. To set my washing machine to a clean cycle, I have to download an app on my smartphone, set my washing machine to 'smartapp' on the dial, log in to the app, select clean cycle, enable NFC on my phone and then my washing machine does the clean.
> 
> Why is it so fucking arse backwards? (So the washing machine manufacturers can scour your data and sell it to marketers). It's a fucking washing machine.
> 
> ...


I used to share an apartment with a guy who loved this shit. He was mid-30s at the time, the archetypal 'please spy on me Google' bugman faggot who loved putting Google hubs and smart plugs in every single fucking room.

For a while he was seriously debating buying a 'smart' mattress, which cools and heats to accommodate natural body temperature fluctuations. Naturally, it had an app which you could sperg over too.

I fucking hate the people who ask for this shit.


----------



## Billy Beer (Nov 6, 2021)

nigger of the north said:


> I used to share an apartment with a guy who loved this shit. He was mid-30s at the time, the archetypal 'please spy on me Google' bugman faggot who loved putting Google hubs and smart plugs in every single fucking room.
> 
> For a while he was seriously debating buying a 'smart' mattress, which cools and heats to accommodate natural body temperature fluctuations. Naturally, it had an app which you could sperg over too.
> 
> I fucking hate the people who ask for this shit.


The spying aspect, and letting Google/Amazon know everything about you is bad enough, but the biggest brain-scratcher for me is, How much of a fucking mong do you need to be, to have a voice assisted anything?

How fucking lazy and r3tarded to you need to be, to not use a fucking remote, or touch the object yourself?

"Hey look, I have an Amazon Alexa! Look how cool it is! Watch, watch...Alexa! Play radio! *radio plays* look how amazing it is. I don't care if Amazon spy on me, I now don't have to walk 2 ft to turn a radio on OR use my mobile phone!!!" - All of these people should be rounded up and put in homes for their own safety. They can't look after themselves.

One more gripe I'll chuck in is Wanker Watches (Smart watches), where people use their smart watch, to do things they would do on their phone, often while their phone is out, or worse, they have to look at their watch, that tells them to look at their phone. Just get your phone out you pretentious cunt. Pro Tip: Be VERY careful what you say around people with wanker watches, they can, and do, often use it to record conversations on the sly.


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Nov 6, 2021)

Hot Cup of Joe said:


> The spying aspect, and letting Google/Amazon know everything about you is bad enough, but the biggest brain-scratcher for me is, How much of a fucking mong do you need to be, to have a voice assisted anything?
> 
> How fucking lazy and r3tarded to you need to be, to not use a fucking remote, or touch the object yourself?
> 
> ...


iRobot shit is similar.
I bought it.  Still do, somewhere here. I justified them b/c of dogs/dog hair.
Fucking worthless.
15 minutes of maintenance every time you want to wipe a floor. When it breaks, fucking hours of tech work.
and you pay $300 for that crap. Plus batteries and charging. The batteries die.

mops and brooms trump that crap every time.


----------



## Billy Beer (Nov 6, 2021)

Orange Rhymer said:


> iRobot shit is similar.
> I bought it.  Still do, somewhere here. I justified them b/c of dogs/dog hair.
> Fucking worthless.
> 15 minutes of maintenance every time you want to wipe a floor. When it breaks, fucking hours of tech work.
> ...



I remember my friend showing off his new Roomba (vacuum cleaning robot) It was about 4-6 inch high, so my first thought was "how often do you have to empty it?" He answered "A few times per room, but we run it a few times a day so there isn't much stuff on the floor". I asked "How often does it need charging?" "About every 30 minutes or so", He replied.

I smiled and nodded, told him it was a great purchase. I lied, it was a fucking reetarded purchase but i didn't have the heart to explain why it was so daft. Plus, i would have sounded like a cock. 

On convenience tech, which IMO, should be mainly for the old and infirm, most people use it to 'free up time'. But with that time, they watch netflix or get in to twitter arguments. Manually cleaning, hoovering, washing up etc etc, is very good for the soul and the mind. Slapping on the Irobot, Dishwasher and self cleaning oven, just to sit and binge Netflix, is very, very bad for the mind.


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Nov 6, 2021)

Hot Cup of Joe said:


> I remember my friend showing off his new Roomba (vacuum cleaning robot) It was about 4-6 inch high, so my first thought was "how often do you have to empty it?" He answered "A few times per room, but we run it a few times a day so there isn't much stuff on the floor". I asked "How often does it need charging?" "About every 30 minutes or so", He replied.
> 
> I smiled and nodded, told him it was a great purchase. I lied, it was a fucking reetarded purchase but i didn't have the heart to explain why it was so daft. Plus, i would have sounded like a cock.
> 
> On convenience tech, which IMO, should be mainly for the old and infirm, most people use it to 'free up time'. But with that time, they watch netflix or get in to twitter arguments. Manually cleaning, hoovering, washing up etc etc, is very good for the soul and the mind. Slapping on the Irobot, Dishwasher and self cleaning oven, just to sit and binge Netflix, is very, very bad for the mind.


The Roomba and Scooba NEVER SAVED ME TIME.

I spent more time and money fucking with the things! Just so the corners of my room could look like shit.


Spoiler: Small Caveat



The cleaning fluid that the Scooba used was PURE WITCHCRAFT.
Scooba Juice - made by the Clorox corp. The ABSOLUTE BEST cleaning solution every made. I bought 5 cases before it was axed. I'm on my last bottle.
Super concentrated, need only ~2 oz per gallon. Cleans and smells like perfection. Wish I could still buy it.
Probably causes dick cancer...


----------



## Friendly Primarina (Nov 6, 2021)

Orange Rhymer said:


> Sir Toppem Hatt does NOT approve.
> 
> "You are causing confusion and DELAY"


Fun fact: when I was growing up he was called "the Fat Controller." Probably obvious, but I only ever see the "PC" name now so idk.

As for my own, it seems even the supposedly good youtubers think it's hilarious to burp directly into the microphone. Why?

When people use "nigga" as a form of address in posts. Why are you willfully talking like a nigger? Have you _heard_ niggers?


----------



## McMitch4kf (Nov 9, 2021)

The modern, western obsession with “mental health” baffles me, as it almost universally gets pushed by people who don’t need it with methods that don’t seem to solve the problem.


----------



## Billy Beer (Nov 9, 2021)

Friendly Primarina said:


> Fun fact: when I was growing up he was called "the Fat Controller." Probably obvious, but I only ever see the "PC" name now so idk.


When did they change his name? I thought it was still the fat controller? That's how i've always known him


----------



## 𝕺𝖑' 𝕯𝖎𝖗𝖙𝖞 𝕱𝖆𝖙𝖘𝖔 (Nov 9, 2021)

WhatInTheActualFuck said:


> I just view TikTok (as I did Vine before it) as YouTube for people that don't have enough of an attention span for YouTube.
> 
> I don't get it at all, and seeing the sort of stuff that bubbles out of that hellscape to the greater consciousness doesn't change my opinion at all.


I hate tiktok and youtube but I loved vine. Vines were so short that you had to be creative and use every second effectively. tiktok allows long enough videos that shitty content for speds tends to proliferate. YouTubers are all annoying cancer and I'm not wasting my life listening to some sped vlog about their dumb opinions. Speaking of which: most of the time I vastly prefer text and still images to video.


----------



## YourFriendlyLurker (Nov 9, 2021)

Emotions over facts and logic, fucking everywhere, "sToP RaPiNG mE wiTh FaCTs!!11" infantile idiots who can't understand that the reality does not bend at their low brain capacity. And the worst is that shit goes everywhere, we have infantile characters, there is a ban on any adult topics in mainstream media (cause we can't have that nigga/troon/sjw scum from twatter offended!!1),  you can't even have normal conversation about things, because you are expected to walk on tiptoes around those useless idiots with teen brains, there are hardly any spaces left where leftoids and rightoids can just communicate without one side banning the other.


----------



## Captain Syrup (Nov 9, 2021)

YourFriendlyLurker said:


> you can't even have normal conversation about things, because you are expected to walk on tiptoes around those useless idiots with teen brains, there are hardly any spaces left where leftoids and rightoids can just communicate without one side banning the other.


People say they want freedom, but when given a chance, we regulate and standardize every aspect of our life.

It's a reaction to the in-your-face hypocrisy we see every day.


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Nov 9, 2021)

JamesFargo said:


> People say they want freedom, but when given a choice, they regulate and standardize every aspect of life.
> 
> It's a reaction to the in-your-face hypocrisy we are greeted with every day.


Democracy.

Anyway,

Did we do clapping for  emphasis? Because.
I fucking  hate  jackasses  that  do  this 
worse is irl.
I literally have to stop myself from slapping them


----------



## NoReturn (Nov 9, 2021)

MrTroll said:


> Cooking food. It all ends up the same so why waste the time and effort? Not to mention the cost of utilities. In this economy, you'd be crazy not to just leave your frozen pizzas out in the sun until they're soft enough to chew.





nigger of the north said:


> I'm a semi autistic strength athlete and I agree. Food is fuel, I couldn't give a fuck if I eat the same shit every day.
> 
> Sure, I go to restaurants occasionally; but I'm not buying into the experience as if I'm being given a tour of some master painters studio. Nigga they microwave shit the same way everyone else does.


I guess I'm the opposite end of the horseshoe than you guys. I can't stand eating shit food. I'd rather eat better meals less frequently than eat shitty food often. I find it makes me happy and it's something I appreciate and enjoy.
In full disclosure of my autism, though, I've also gone hungry on road trips because I found roadside food too gross to eat, so that's on me for being a picky bitch.


----------



## OvercookedBacon (Nov 9, 2021)

People on social media who feel the need to post a dozen or so "joy" / crying laughing emojis in comments, and always over the most inane things. It got way past obnoxious years ago and there's no sign of it stopping.


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 10, 2021)

Everyone talking about robot floor cleaners being inefficient misses the point.

They're not for cleaning cat hair; that's why we have a broom.  They're cat toys.


----------



## Meat Target (Nov 10, 2021)

Women who dress or behave in an excessively slutty manner. Believe me, I appreciate the sight of a hot girl as much as the next guy, but showing too much is awkward. I don't walk around in a banana hammock; boundaries and dress codes exist for a reason. 

There are some things that should be reserved for (ideally) your spouse or (realistically) your intimate partner.


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Nov 10, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> Everyone talking about robot floor cleaners being inefficient misses the point.
> 
> They're not for cleaning cat hair; that's why we have a broom.  They're cat toys.


Dogs hate them however.
Use this information as you will.


----------



## Raging Capybara (Nov 10, 2021)

Poor having children.


----------



## Friendly Primarina (Nov 10, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> Everyone talking about robot floor cleaners being inefficient misses the point.
> 
> They're not for cleaning cat hair; that's why we have a broom.  They're cat toys.


You can buy a laser pointer for less than $10.


----------



## What the shit (Nov 10, 2021)

Whenever someone puts every little follicle of their life on social media, especially on Snap or Instastories. Nobody gives a fuck faggot.


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 10, 2021)

Friendly Primarina said:


> You can buy a laser pointer for less than $10.


Variety is the spice.


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 11, 2021)

JamesFargo said:


> Women with hands-free phones, cursing at the top of their lungs.
> 
> Why would you have a private conversation like that in public?
> 
> View attachment 2690990


This motherfucker STOLE my gimmick.

Call me a hypocrite, but I don't understand why Twitter and TikTok uses GIFs to highlight a point. If there is a point to be made.


----------



## Captain Syrup (Nov 11, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> This motherfucker STOLE my gimmick.


_Shhh_... 







Meat Target said:


> Women who dress or behave in an excessively slutty manner.


Something about moms and daughters who dress like sisters. Sets my teeth on edge.

If we could be faulted for anything, it was taking things too far in the other direction, being over-accommodating to compensate for the boomers' absence and being more a friend than a parent.


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 11, 2021)

Why do females like to shake their buttocks and call it dancing? Also, what is the point of dying your hair bright colors? I can imagine that would ruin their natural hair and scalp.


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 11, 2021)

Internet users gathering together to brag about how they live without electronic devices and rarely use the internet.



The Last Stand said:


> Why do females like to shake their buttocks and call it dancing? Also, what is the point of dying your hair bright colors? I can imagine that would ruin their natural hair and scalp.


The same reason poisonous toads are brightly colored.


----------



## Captain Syrup (Nov 11, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> Why do females like to shake their buttocks and call it dancing?


_Why can't they dance like we did?
What's wrong with Sammy Kaye?_

Remember when hip hop was fearless and incendiary?  Now it's been absorbed into pop.  Personal wealth, fame, drugs, promiscuity.  It's written for people who have no wealth or fame, and music is their only escape.


----------



## Muu (Nov 11, 2021)

Not wearing your sunglasses indoors.

 I bought a pair of new sunglasses at the mall once and wanted to wear them walking around and more than a few people looked at me.


----------



## Captain Syrup (Nov 11, 2021)

Muu said:


> Not wearing your sunglasses indoors.
> 
> I bought a pair of new sunglasses at the mall once and wanted to wear them walking around and more than a few people looked at me.


Which country was this?


----------



## Muu (Nov 11, 2021)

JamesFargo said:


> That's odd. Which country was this?


It was in the UK, not know for it's sunny weather but still, can't I wear my raybans in peace...


----------



## Captain Syrup (Nov 11, 2021)

Muu said:


> It was in the UK


A nation of curtain-twitchers.

They probably thought you planted a bomb in their car.


----------



## Blamo (Nov 11, 2021)

Oversharing on social media. It's pure cringe and has bad social effects for everybody.


----------



## ishioda reiji (Nov 11, 2021)

listing all your socmedia accounts on every socmedia account. as if instagram followers are interested in your fucking spotify and pinterest, or twitter users give a rat's ass about your linkedin.


----------



## Captain Syrup (Nov 11, 2021)

ishioda reiji said:


> twitter users give a rat's ass about your linkedin.


Right? Why would you want strangers to creep at your LinkedIn?


----------



## lurk_moar (Nov 11, 2021)

TikTok. I would rather eat glass followed by salt than go on TikTok.


----------



## The Curmudgeon (Nov 11, 2021)

Normies being overly forgiving and tolerant. Especially towards objectively bad people who should be hated, rejected, and so on. I kind of get why they are, but it still seems irrational.


----------



## Captain Syrup (Nov 11, 2021)

The Curmudgeon said:


> Normies being overly forgiving and tolerant.


Can you give examples?


----------



## The Curmudgeon (Nov 11, 2021)

JamesFargo said:


> Can you give examples?


I only have personal examples. Those probably don't count. Maybe it's not a normie thing, but I've known and worked with people who write off felons, abusers, and bullies as "troubled." Because they're "troubled," they believe it is wrong to stand up to or punish these types of people. These "troubled" people are always needing help no matter how awful they are.

Maybe it's where I live or the impression I get from mainstream and social media, but it's a phenomenon I've experienced enough where I get the impression it's considered normal.


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 11, 2021)

This probably falls under the exception, but what is the deal with blasting bass out of your car stereo at preposterous volume?  It sounds like shit.  What is to be gained?


----------



## Dwight Frye (Nov 11, 2021)

It’s predominately leftists that do this but why is it so fucking difficult to just enjoy something without trying to shoehorn your politics into it? Why do so many people anymore act like this? It’s exhausting


----------



## Save Goober (Nov 11, 2021)

Having a lot of pictures of people that you see all the time. I guess I can understand if it's a kid and the kid is older now but pictures of your spouse when you go home and see them every day is kind of weird. Also I found it really creepy when my mom put pictures of me in the house, like why do you need pictures of the people living in the house currently...I don't get it and it makes me feel like people don't have object permanence.


----------



## ClownBrew (Nov 11, 2021)

how rap managed to do away with actual music

and how so many suburban whites latched onto it and ghetto culture more generally

I just cannot understand how or why society suddenly embraced it all.


----------



## TheTrumanShow (Nov 11, 2021)

Hugging as a greeting. I mean hugging when you greet someone that you've seen relatively recently.  Though I guess its down in Corona times.

Introducing yourself with pronouns.  I've not seen this in my circle but this is hellworld to me:








						WTH?? Microsoft employees say hello by pronouns and race…
					

SUBSCRIBE YA GOOFBALLS!




					www.youtube.com
				



I can understand describing your physical appearance for blind people but if gender is a social construct and anyone can call themselves whatever the fuck they want then why would you need to announce it in an introduction? 

I think I'd quit the job if I was forced to do this.


----------



## TheTrumanShow (Nov 11, 2021)

The Curmudgeon said:


> Normies being overly forgiving and tolerant. Especially towards objectively bad people who should be hated, rejected, and so on. I kind of get why they are, but it still seems irrational.



I'm very critical of myself and of others. It causes some issues, but here's the thing. I think that perhaps "normies" in some aspect are "bad people" themselves so they consider some transgressions to be just more slips of the day. 

Also charisma seems to affect people far more than it does to me. 

And its a meme by now that some women  want to "save"  someone and think they can change them. 

Why is it irrational though? Maybe it's a survival tactic?


----------



## stares at error messages (Nov 12, 2021)

Cars. I want a key starter. No on-star. No special backup camera that also brushes your teeth. No NSA GPS factory installed. No computer controlled tire pressure. I want a car that is a car and only that.


----------



## 69ing Ur Mom (Nov 12, 2021)

JamesFargo said:


> Christ knows it's been said before, but women have no clue what men find attractive.


They don't do dumb shit to be attractive to men. They do dumb shit to compete against other women.

The expectation being that if they win the "competition" they'll get men.



stares at error messages said:


> Cars. I want a key starter. No on-star. No special backup camera that also brushes your teeth. No NSA GPS factory installed. No computer controlled tire pressure. I want a car that is a car and only that.


No one wants these things. On-Star is built-in as a post-sale revenue source. Integrated GPS is used to collect data, which can be sold as another revenue source.

Backup cameras, tire pressure control, electronic seat adjustments, and other crap are there to increase the price of vehicles. Manufacturers make their money off of financing, not off building vehicles. The higher the sales price, the more money they'll make.


----------



## The Curmudgeon (Nov 12, 2021)

TheTrumanShow said:


> Why is it irrational though?


Here's the thing. I accept that no one is perfect. I also believe that people can change. I'm not against that. What pisses me off is people who refuse to change, who refuse to better. I don't expect anyone to completely remove all their flaws or atone for every bad thing they've ever done, but for fuck's sake if you just keep getting worse and don't make any effort to be less of a piece of shit then you're a lost cause. I could soapbox about this forever, but I'll spare everyone. It's kind of personal too. Long story short, I've known too many "troubled" people in my life who grifted off of other people's pity. The impression I get is that regular people would rather humor, pity, and make well-meaning but ultimately useless attempts at reforming these "troubled" types, only to be left with the status quo or ending up worse off.



TheTrumanShow said:


> Maybe it's a survival tactic?


Maybe. I think it's a horrible one, but I can sometimes understand why people do this. I like to think of it as enabling behavior. It's enabling because these "troubled" people know they can milk this pity for all it's worth and few if anyone will question it. They don't need to change because there is no compelling reason to.


----------



## TheTrumanShow (Nov 12, 2021)

The Curmudgeon said:


> Here's the thing. I accept that no one is perfect. I also believe that people can change. I'm not against that. What pisses me off is people who refuse to change, who refuse to better. I don't expect anyone to completely remove all their flaws or atone for every bad thing they've ever done, but for fuck's sake if you just keep getting worse and don't make any effort to be less of a piece of shit then you're a lost cause. I could soapbox about this forever, but I'll spare everyone. It's kind of personal too. Long story short, I've known too many "troubled" people in my life who grifted off of other people's pity. The impression I get is that regular people would rather humor, pity, and make well-meaning but ultimately useless attempts at reforming these "troubled" types, only to be left with the status quo or ending up worse off.
> 
> 
> Maybe. I think it's a horrible one, but I can sometimes understand why people do this. I like to think of it as enabling behavior. It's enabling because these "troubled" people know they can milk this pity for all it's worth and few if anyone will question it. They don't need to change because there is no compelling reason to.


I thought you were talking about sociopaths or delinquents whose (lack of) ethos we basically have modelled the status quo on.  Like the Bezos of the world and their lesser equivalence everywhere, from the workplace to the media.  They don't necessarily grift on peoples pity, in fact some would argue that they "contribute" due to their callous nature and ability to do and push things where others wouldn't. 
I'm mostly annoyed at all the sycophants they are able to gather and how obsessed with gratifying that person they can be.


I mean "troubled" folks who are failing at life are an other thing. There's plenty of examples of people taking more time than others to get to their full bloom, others stay fucked forever. I don't really have an opinion on it.  Their impact is generally minor anyway. It's a fallacy to be pissed off at the local bum who gets social security when Apple hasn't payed taxes in years for example.  Plus the local bum actually has something interesting to say from time to time.  It's like their mind zones into some otherworldy frequency the way a clock is right once a day and you get some sprinkles of wisdom to carry on your day with.


----------



## The Curmudgeon (Nov 12, 2021)

TheTrumanShow said:


> I thought you were talking about sociopaths or delinquents whose (lack of) ethos we basically have modelled the status quo on. Like the Bezos of the world and their lesser equivalence everywhere, from the workplace to the media. They don't necessarily grift on peoples pity, in fact some would argue that they "contribute" due to their callous nature and ability to do and push things where others wouldn't.


You're not wrong and I see your point. People like Bezos are a different type of problem, but still a problem.



TheTrumanShow said:


> I'm mostly annoyed at all the sycophants they are able to gather and how obsessed with gratifying that person they can be.


I don't like those types of people either. They enable in a different way too.



TheTrumanShow said:


> I mean "troubled" folks who are failing at life are an other thing. There's plenty of examples of people taking more time than others to get to their full bloom, others stay fucked forever. I don't really have an opinion on it. Their impact is generally minor anyway. It's a fallacy to be pissed off at the local bum who gets social security when Apple hasn't payed taxes in years for example. Plus the local bum actually has something interesting to say from time to time. It's like their mind zones into some otherworldy frequency the way a clock is right once a day and you get some sprinkles of wisdom to carry on your day with.


Again, you're not wrong. There are people who get better. Sometimes, it does take time. The ones that piss me off are the people who refuse to stop committing crimes, throwing tantrums, picking fights, being abusive, or just generally being troublemakers and entitled assholes. Most of the lolcows on this site are like that. They belong in prisons or mental hospitals. They deserve every awful thing that happens to them. Nearly all of their problems are self-inflicted. Maybe at one point they were genuine victims, but now they're the predators or bullies themselves.

Anyhow, this is my opinion. We can agree to disagree! I'm just bitter because at one point in my life I was one of those well-meaning but misguided people who tried to help a "troubled" person. I realized that I shouldn't be wasting my life trying to fix his because it was never going to happen.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Nov 12, 2021)

Wanting to act/talk like a nigger.


----------



## SunshineSuperman (Nov 12, 2021)

I know a lot of people have said TikTok, and I can sort of see why people like it, but one thing that I can not wrap my head around is the lip-syncing part of it. 

If someone walked in on me mouthing along to NSYNC, I would commit seppuku. But, for some reason people feel comfortable letting the entire world see that.


----------



## TheTrumanShow (Nov 12, 2021)

The Curmudgeon said:


> Again, you're not wrong. There are people who get better. Sometimes, it does take time. The ones that piss me off are the people who refuse to stop committing crimes, throwing tantrums, picking fights, being abusive, or just generally being troublemakers and entitled assholes. Most of the lolcows on this site are like that. They belong in prisons or mental hospitals. They deserve every awful thing that happens to them. Nearly all of their problems are self-inflicted. Maybe at one point they were genuine victims, but now they're the predators or bullies themselves.
> 
> Anyhow, this is my opinion. We can agree to disagree! I'm just bitter because at one point in my life I was one of those well-meaning but misguided people who tried to help a "troubled" person. I realized that I shouldn't be wasting my life trying to fix his because it was never going to happen.



Yeah, I guess I've been lucky to never quite face a person like that, at least not in person.  I am on the other hand working on an exposition on one of those as we speak. Somebody I only know about from online. Though I'm still on the fence if I should post about them here or not as I want to attract a wider audience to their debauchery as it may have had a huge impact recently.

I guess you're right too, they are around. I think that this type of person is kind of rare though, an evolutionary off-shoot that keeps mutating into existence now and then. 

I don't think that people in general have too much sympathy for them. And I also think that obviously, enough abuse and problems can turn yourself into an abuser too.  But that doesn't absolve them from responsibility where they have agency.


----------



## Captain Syrup (Nov 12, 2021)

SunshineSuperman said:


> I know a lot of people have said TikTok, and I can sort of see why people like it, but one thing that I can not wrap my head around is the lip-syncing part of it


Everyone wants to be Elvira from _Pulp Fiction.

She dances like _me_ in the bathroom! But with confidence!_


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 12, 2021)

I just love when a White liberal meets a woman or minority that doesn't fit their status quo, they turn misogynist and racist in a flash.


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 12, 2021)

Bumper stickers.  Window stickers.  Custom spare tire covers.  Really anything written on your vehicle that isn't required by DOT.

They all suck and I don't understand why people want them.

Political-- who ever changed their voting based on a stupid fucking bumper sticker?  This is essentially a "kick me" sign.

"Funny." -- Jokes aren't funny again and again.  We GET it, "Fuck It."  Oh, how clever!  Tell it again tomorrow?  Besides, you bought that sticker.  It's not your joke.  It's like reading the same page of a joke book ad nauseam.

My honor student / family stick figures-- nobody cares.

Satire of honor student / family stick figures-- nobody cares, AND you're a faggot.

Vietnam Vet -- Stanhope: "you got fucked and then bought merch?"

All those who wander are not lost-- get lost.  Nobody is impressed by you "exploring" the rest stops of America.



mr.moon1488 said:


> Wanting to act/talk like a nigger.


It doesn't seem to help them out any.


----------



## Meat Target (Nov 12, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> Bumper stickers.  Window stickers.  Custom spare tire covers.  Really anything written on your vehicle that isn't required by DOT.
> 
> They all suck and I don't understand why people want them.
> 
> ...


I especially hate it when a bumper sticker is an entire mini-essay in microscopic font size. Anyone who expects others to read that is trying to distract other motorists.


----------



## DoomsdayElite (Nov 12, 2021)

Stick figure families on the back of SUVs. Although I did see one that was humorous-husband, wife, five or six kids, a dog, and immediately following it: = BROKE.


----------



## 69ing Ur Mom (Nov 12, 2021)

mr.moon1488 said:


> Wanting to act/talk like a nigger.


People want a free pass to violate social norms, be a neglectful parent, and commit crimes.


----------



## CaseyTatumm (Nov 12, 2021)

There’s 


OvercookedBacon said:


> This.
> 
> Oh, and thirty and forty-something adults throwing full blown temper tantrums on social media over cartoons meant for preschoolers. Looking at you, Thomas and Friends "fandom".
> 
> Lastly, people who post "this" when they agree with something.


There’s a Thomas and friends fandom…? 






People who think everyone is phobic of them because they don’t feel like they’re being treated special enough. It is not fatphobic if you weigh 600 pounds and the chairs in the restaurant cannot hold you.


----------



## Dialtone (Nov 12, 2021)

Slang seems too prevalent in conversation nowadays with people not all that much younger than I, and I'll sometimes have a hard time keeping up with constantly changing definitions and additional new words like for example the word "bussin" or "glizzy" which I had to look up what it meant, I'm sure more words like this are to come but it seems like we're heading towards this:



Spoiler: THIS











On top of that, I use turns of phrase that people don't get because I'm either old or weird 

Also the fashion statement of athleisure looks awful, you either look like ghetto trash, or like a wannabe gopnik, just wear jeans and a t-shirt.


----------



## Captain Syrup (Nov 12, 2021)

Dialtone said:


> On top of that, I use turns of phrase that people don't get because I'm either old or weird


I had to explain what a Persecution Complex was the other week.  Same person doesn't know what a baby boomer is. Nice girl, but Christ.

Nothing to do but dumb down your language. I save my vocabulary for job interviews.


----------



## OvercookedBacon (Nov 12, 2021)

CaseyTatumm said:


> There’s
> 
> There’s a Thomas and friends fandom…?
> 
> View attachment 2710659


Yeah, bunch of millennials and older screaming that a flash cartoon meant for preschoolers is RUINING THOMAS FOREVER or some shit. It's simultaneously hilarious and depressing.
(edit: a distressingly large chunk of them claim to be autistic, which doesn't help)


----------



## Captain Syrup (Nov 12, 2021)

OvercookedBacon said:


> distressingly large chunk of them claim to be autistic, which doesn't help


Train nerds and autism. Name a more iconic duo.


----------



## TiggerNits (Nov 12, 2021)

I hate other veterans who only wear 9-Line, Grunt Style and Black Rifle Coffee shirts and cover their trucks in punisher skulls. Like, I have no problem with old unit shirts or whatever. I wear my VMAT and USS Wasp golf shirts all the time, I even have a GI Joe shirt I like, but more often than not I'm wearing something that has dick to do about wasting tax payer dollars while I sported a bad hair-do. Yesterday when I went out to get my $11 haircut and beard trim I saw so many fucking guys in Gruntstyle shirts that I kept count, and I got in to the 20s in the hour I spent waiting at the coffee place next door. Be proud of your service, but don't make that shit your entire personality after you get the fuck out


----------



## Captain Syrup (Nov 12, 2021)

TiggerNits said:


> Be proud of your service, but don't make that shit your entire personality after you get the fuck out


It's like those reservists who ride their trucks around town and adorn it with US flags.  They haven't grown at all, they aren't scary, they're the most useless buffoons who just constantly yell at people.


----------



## TiggerNits (Nov 12, 2021)

JamesFargo said:


> It's like those reservists who ride their trucks around town and adorn it with US flags.  They haven't grown at all, they aren't scary, they're the most useless buffoons who just constantly yell at people.


There is no group more deserving of your ire and insults than fucking reservists*


*Except the helo pilots, they're alright


----------



## The Curmudgeon (Nov 12, 2021)

This is something that's been brought up in other threads, but I feel like it applies to this thread too. It's common behavior I really don't get. Why is it that most people don't really use or understand the Internet? It's been around long enough that you'd think, especially in a country like the United States, that most people would be comfortable with using it, know how to use it, and so on. While people do tend to use social media and mainstream websites, they still don't "get" the Internet.

Sometimes it irritates me, but other times I'm genuinely curious. Not everyone is going to be a weirdo like me who is on the Internet a lot and that's fine, but I start to worry when people don't even know how to put a web address into the address bar. Instead they put the web address into Google. Why? Why would you do that? It's mostly boomers who do that, but I've also noticed other generations doing it too.


----------



## Captain Syrup (Nov 12, 2021)

The Curmudgeon said:


> Why is it that most people don't really use or understand the Internet?


Social media functions like a mega-mall.   Facebook has news, email, video, fandom.  It's designed to keep you there and waste your time.

Those are the sites that tend to succeed.


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 12, 2021)

JamesFargo said:


> I had to explain what a Persecution Complex was the other week.  Same person doesn't know what a baby boomer is. Nice girl, but my God.
> 
> Nothing to do but dumb down your language. I save my five-dollar words for job interviews.


Talk to smarter people.


TiggerNits said:


> I hate other veterans who only wear 9-Line, Grunt Style and Black Rifle Coffee shirts and cover their trucks in punisher skulls. Like, I have no problem with old unit shirts or whatever. I wear my VMAT and USS Wasp golf shirts all the time, I even have a GI Joe shirt I like, but more often than not I'm wearing something that has dick to do about wasting tax payer dollars while I sported a bad hair-do. Yesterday when I went out to get my $11 haircut and beard trim I saw so many fucking guys in Gruntstyle shirts that I kept count, and I got in to the 20s in the hour I spent waiting at the coffee place next door. Be proud of your service, but don't make that shit your entire personality after you get the fuck out


9-line?  What an incredibly unfortunate choice of brand name.  What's next, Quik-Clot brand kitchen utensils?

In my experience, the guys who were faggots when they were in are still faggots ten years later.

I recall an admin boot asking me, "what kind of tents do you guys use in the field?"  He also lied about enlisting to go admin.  "I wanted to be a grunt but I had to take an open contract" (or whatever the term was.)  He told this fib IN the admin office, the one place it could almost immediately be exposed, so he was a liar in addition to being a chickenhawk.  I guarantee that dude walks around with crossed rifles on his back and a scorching high-and-tight flattop to this day.

Nothing against admin guys, mind you.  Choosing a non-combat MOS shows maturity and wisdom.  Just don't talk piss and vinegar when you won't back it up.  Faggot.


----------



## TiggerNits (Nov 12, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> Talk to smarter people.
> 
> 9-line?  What an incredibly unfortunate choice of brand name.  What's next, Quik-Clot brand kitchen utensils?
> 
> ...


Admin is one of the two jobs I can imagine that being true with atleast, they and bulk fuel handlers have jobs I consider much, much worse than taking fire on occasion


----------



## The Curmudgeon (Nov 12, 2021)

JamesFargo said:


> Social media behaves like a mega-mall.


Yeah. That's what passes as the Internet for most people.


----------



## CaseyTatumm (Nov 12, 2021)

The Curmudgeon said:


> This is something that's been brought up in other threads, but I feel like it applies to this thread too. It's common behavior I really don't get. Why is it that most people don't really use or understand the Internet? It's been around long enough that you'd think, especially in a country like the United States, that most people would be comfortable with using it, know how to use it, and so on. While people do tend to use social media and mainstream websites, they still don't "get" the Internet.
> 
> Sometimes it irritates me, but other times I'm genuinely curious. Not everyone is going to be a weirdo like me who is on the Internet a lot and that's fine, but I start to worry when people don't even know how to put a web address into the address bar. Instead they put the web address into Google. Why? Why would you do that? It's mostly boomers who do that, but I've also noticed other generations doing it too.


I’ve had a few call center jobs doing web support and it’s pretty surprising at the number of people who do this. Sometimes they will go along like they are following the steps and like ten minutes in they tell you “oh I’m not seeing what you’re describing it just says…” because they’re on Google or bing or whatever the fuck else.


----------



## The Curmudgeon (Nov 12, 2021)

CaseyTatumm said:


> I’ve had a few call center jobs doing web support and it’s pretty surprising at the number of people who do this. Sometimes they will go along like they are following the steps and like ten minutes in they tell you “oh I’m not seeing what you’re describing it just says…” because they’re on Google or bing or whatever the fuck else.


Exactly! Thank you! 

It makes me wish I could do this:


----------



## Hongourable Madisha (Nov 12, 2021)

Everything, I'm a sperg

Serious one: when grown adults do cutesy baby talk in a professional context. It's usually women in their 50s or occasionally men in their 20s who do that when asking people to do shit for them. Their voice goes up an octave and they go all breathy and giggly and it makes me want to help them _less_. Nonce behaviour and they look ridiculous.


----------



## CaseyTatumm (Nov 12, 2021)

The Curmudgeon said:


> Exactly! Thank you!
> 
> It makes me wish I could do this:
> 
> View attachment 2711288


YESS. Or at the very least tell them at this point, you are clearly too stupid to use the Internet, hang up and ask one of your grandkids show you what to do.


----------



## Raging Capybara (Nov 12, 2021)

The Curmudgeon said:


> people don't even know how to put a web address into the address bar. Instead they put the web address into Google.



Look, man, I don't want to guess if the site is .com, .net, .gov, .fagshit, .yourmomma, .isuckcock, or any other bullshit like that.

I put it on the address bar, it redirects me to google, and a click the first result. Super quick and reliable.


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Nov 12, 2021)

My problem is when I encounter a social trend I don't understand, I work to understand it. I don't recommend this pastime.


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 12, 2021)

TiggerNits said:


> Admin is one of the two jobs I can imagine that being true with atleast, they and bulk fuel handlers have jobs I consider much, much worse than taking fire on occasion


I never took fire at all.  I just got to play in the woods for several years.  Definitely would take that over being stuck in S-1 even now.


----------



## Meat Target (Nov 12, 2021)

TiggerNits said:


> I hate other veterans who only wear 9-Line, Grunt Style and Black Rifle Coffee shirts and cover their trucks in punisher skulls. Like, I have no problem with old unit shirts or whatever. I wear my VMAT and USS Wasp golf shirts all the time, I even have a GI Joe shirt I like, but more often than not I'm wearing something that has dick to do about wasting tax payer dollars while I sported a bad hair-do. Yesterday when I went out to get my $11 haircut and beard trim I saw so many fucking guys in Gruntstyle shirts that I kept count, and I got in to the 20s in the hour I spent waiting at the coffee place next door. Be proud of your service, but don't make that shit your entire personality after you get the fuck out


Sometimes I wonder if Black Rifle Coffee is just repackaged Folger's. And it's headquartered in Salt Lake City; since when do Mormons sell coffee?

Alas, don't you EVER speak ill of 5.11.  They may be expensive and pander to tactitards, but their khakis are the comfiest pants I have ever owned.

On that thought, I don't understand the hate for cargo pants/shorts. I like having more pockets. If that makes me a dork, then you can blow me.


----------



## Billy Beer (Nov 12, 2021)

People having phone calls on speaker, music on speaker or just everything on fucking speaker. TURN THAT SHIT OFF AND SHUT THE FUCK UP.

Back on the day, if you listened to music you wore headphones, now every phone is a ghetto blaster. Guess that race that do it the most...


----------



## Another Sperg on the Net (Nov 12, 2021)

69ing Ur Mom said:


> They don't do dumb shit to be attractive to men. They do dumb shit to compete against other women.
> 
> The expectation being that if they win the "competition" they'll get men.
> 
> ...


TPMS and Back up cameras are both federal mandates, thank the Government for those. If you want a truly decontented vehicle you can get one, just be prepared to order it, as aside from basic bitch pick ups they are rarely found on dealer lots. All GM vehicles can be ordered sans On-Star and not turned off, as in no hardware. The RPO code is UE0 and it would need to be ordered via COPO through a dealer's fleet sales manager.


----------



## TiggerNits (Nov 12, 2021)

Meat Target said:


> Sometimes I wonder if Black Rifle Coffee is just repackaged Folger's. And it's headquartered in Salt Lake City; since when do Mormons sell coffee?
> 
> Alas, don't you EVER speak ill of 5.11.  They may be expensive and pander to tactitards, but their khakis are the comfiest pants I have ever owned.
> 
> On that thought, I don't understand the hate for cargo pants/shorts. I like having more pockets. If that makes me a dork, then you can blow me.


5.11 pants and polos are fucking legit. And I like black rifle coffee, atleast their darker blends. They don't burn their beans and the quality is good at the price point, their mediums roasts are weirdly bitter but my wife actually loves their light roasts for cold brew.


----------



## The Curmudgeon (Nov 12, 2021)

Raging Capybara said:


> Look, man, I don't want to guess if the site is .com, .net, .gov, .fagshit, .yourmomma, .isuckcock, or any other bullshit like that.
> 
> I put it on the address bar, it redirects me to google, and a click the first result. Super quick and reliable.


Fair enough. I get that. I hope you at least bookmark sites you go to frequently.


----------



## Cheesegirl78 (Nov 12, 2021)

Meat Target said:


> Sometimes I wonder if Black Rifle Coffee is just repackaged Folger's. And it's headquartered in Salt Lake City; since when do Mormons sell coffee?
> 
> Alas, don't you EVER speak ill of 5.11.  They may be expensive and pander to tactitards, but their khakis are the comfiest pants I have ever owned.
> 
> On that thought, I don't understand the hate for cargo pants/shorts. I like having more pockets. If that makes me a dork, then you can blow me.


I love Black Rifle coffee, it's definitely not repackaged Folgers.


----------



## Jeff Boomhauer (Nov 13, 2021)

Tattoos. Almost everyone in my age group has at least one tattoo. I remember being taught that tattoos were usually a thing only veterans, bikers/sluts, or convicts had. Now everyone has at least one gaudy ass tattoo covering their skin that they feel the need to show off to the world.
Maybe I'm just a whiny spergcel, but I find tattoos on women unattractive. I don't care if they're "done well", I prefer natural skin. If you have something you cherish that much that you want it engraved on something, make a painting.

I especially don't get tattooing your children's names, or in some extreme cases, their fucking feet or even faces on you. That shit is NOT going to age well.


----------



## AspieNextDoor (Nov 13, 2021)

Girls that wear Daisy Dukes so short that you can see their buttocks. And wear bikini bootoms like those are strings. I feel so disgusted everytime I see it.
 I'm not saying that every woman that doesn't dress like a tradwife is a slut, but come on, have some diginity.



Spoiler: I mean like this


----------



## 69ing Ur Mom (Nov 13, 2021)

JamesFargo said:


> Train nerds and autism. Name a more iconic duo.


Fags and AIDS.


The Curmudgeon said:


> This is something that's been brought up in other threads, but I feel like it applies to this thread too. It's common behavior I really don't get. Why is it that most people don't really use or understand the Internet? It's been around long enough that you'd think, especially in a country like the United States, that most people would be comfortable with using it, know how to use it, and so on. While people do tend to use social media and mainstream websites, they still don't "get" the Internet.
> 
> Sometimes it irritates me, but other times I'm genuinely curious. Not everyone is going to be a weirdo like me who is on the Internet a lot and that's fine, but I start to worry when people don't even know how to put a web address into the address bar. Instead they put the web address into Google. Why? Why would you do that? It's mostly boomers who do that, but I've also noticed other generations doing it too.


Only 12% of adults have proficient literacy levels. Just 2% have high literacy levels. Only 48% can read at an 8th grade level or higher.
















						What’s the latest U.S. literacy rate?
					

Can they read you now? Half of Americans have basic or below-basic skills.




					www.wyliecomm.com
				






MAPK phosphatase said:


> My problem is when I encounter a social trend I don't understand, I work to understand it. I don't recommend this pastime.


Understanding social trends is a great way to avoid idiots and make money.


----------



## Cheesegirl78 (Nov 13, 2021)

AspieNextDoor said:


> Girls that wear Daisy Dukes so short that you can see their buttocks. And wear bikini bootoms like those are strings. I feel so disgusted everytime I see it.
> I'm not saying that every woman that doesn't dress like a tradwife is a slut, but come on, have some diginity.
> 
> 
> ...


Eh, there's a time and place for everything. 

The shorts? I wouldn't wear them in public, but around the house, ok.

The bikini bottoms are fine.

If you've got it, flaunt it. (A little bit)

Maybe I'm a bit unhappy I have nothing to flaunt anymore.


----------



## Captain Syrup (Nov 13, 2021)

Jeff Boomhauer said:


> Tattoos.


My friend just popped her tattoo cherry. A minimalist Alex DeLarge. (You know the one. Bowler hat, lashes, blank face.)

 I complimented her, but told her to go easy. It's as if you once you start, you can't stop.  Sure enough, now she's got two more.


----------



## The Curmudgeon (Nov 13, 2021)

69ing Ur Mom said:


> Fags and AIDS.
> 
> Only 12% of adults have proficient literacy levels. Just 2% have high literacy levels. Only 48% can read at an 8th grade level or higher.
> 
> ...


Holy shit! Thank you for sharing! That explains a lot. I wanted to rate your post horrifying, but it was also simultaneously informative. So it's not just an Internet problem, but an overall literacy problem too. I don't want to sound melodramatic, but this really does make me fear for our country's future.


----------



## 66andtwothirds (Nov 13, 2021)

Tattoos. EVERYONE has tattoos.

use of tiktok


----------



## 69ing Ur Mom (Nov 13, 2021)

The Curmudgeon said:


> Holy shit! Thank you for sharing! That explains a lot. I wanted to rate your post horrifying, but it was also simultaneously informative. So it's not just an Internet problem, but an overall literacy problem too. I don't want to sound melodramatic, but this really does make me fear for our country's future.


It's actually worse than you think.














						What’s the latest U.S. numeracy rate?
					

Count them out: Just one-third of Americans have even intermediate skills at understanding stats.




					www.wyliecomm.com


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 13, 2021)

Hot Cup of Joe said:


> People having phone calls on speaker, music on speaker or just everything on fucking speaker. TURN THAT SHIT OFF AND SHUT THE FUCK UP.
> 
> Back on the day, if you listened to music you wore headphones, now every phone is a ghetto blaster. Guess that race that do it the most...


Somebody mentioned this before. Nowadays, people would speak on the phone with their car speaker. You would literally hear every aspect of their conversation. Then, they would look surprised when people listen in. I can HEAR it in earshot.


----------



## mikaylatoads (Nov 13, 2021)

Long fake nails.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Nov 13, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> I just love when a White liberal meets a woman or minority that doesn't fit their status quo, they turn misogynist and racist in a flash.


One of my coworkers is black and leans a bit conservative. He’s told me he’s been called an Oreo, an Uncle Tom, a house nigger etc… all from soyfaced liberal cumstains, never had an issue from right leaning people. It’s true how the mask slips the second you mildly disagree with their rhetoric.


----------



## mikaylatoads (Nov 13, 2021)

Dwight Frye said:


> One of my coworkers is black and leans a bit conservative. He’s told me he’s been called an Oreo, an Uncle Tom, a house nigger etc… all from soyfaced liberal cumstains, never had an issue from right leaning people. It’s true how the mask slips the second you mildly disagree with their rhetoric.


If you play the part, they'll play theirs.


----------



## Poyo Sato (Nov 14, 2021)

Idolizing someone, usually artists or athletes. I get it, we all have someone we look up to, and I won't deny that me myself have creative works I really like. But I don't understand why some people take it too far.


----------



## Sex Cannon Lupa (Nov 14, 2021)

AspieNextDoor said:


> Girls that wear Daisy Dukes so short that you can see their buttocks. And wear bikini bootoms like those are strings. I feel so disgusted everytime I see it.
> I'm not saying that every woman that doesn't dress like a tradwife is a slut, but come on, have some diginity.
> 
> 
> ...


I ain't complaining, but that high-waisted shit is embarrassing. Once again, women prove they have no idea how to dress and will look like absolute retards without a gay man to set them straight.


----------



## Psychotron (Nov 14, 2021)

Astrology


----------



## mikaylatoads (Nov 14, 2021)

Sex Cannon Lupa said:


> I ain't complaining, but that high-waisted shit is embarrassing. Once again, women prove they have no idea how to dress and will look like absolute retards without a gay man to set them straight.


It's becoming increasingly common as a way of hiding their stomach.


----------



## Psychotron (Nov 14, 2021)

NoReturn said:


> I guess I'm the opposite end of the horseshoe than you guys. I can't stand eating shit food. I'd rather eat better meals less frequently than eat shitty food often. I find it makes me happy and it's something I appreciate and enjoy.
> In full disclosure of my autism, though, I've also gone hungry on road trips because I found roadside food too gross to eat, so that's on me for being a picky bitch.


Once you get older and you hit all the milestone you're going to hit in life, eating new and interesting dishes is a joy.

On that note. Veganism. I can understand being a vegetarian, but these eggs are falling out of birds if you eat them or not, may as well make an omelette.


----------



## Mr. Skeltal (Nov 14, 2021)

TiggerNits said:


> Admin is one of the two jobs I can imagine that being true with atleast, they and bulk fuel handlers have jobs I consider much, much worse than taking fire on occasion


I have no clue how nonner AFSs like personel do what they do. I joined the Air Force to fix planes and build bombs, not do paperwork 24/7. It takes a different breed to do admin work. I can only imagine how many times the finance boys have been asked the same myPay or DTS questions.


That aside, verbal fry (um, like, uhh, etc.) is very grating. Pausing to collect your thoughts and speak coherently is a good thing. I know every person says it as they age, but the young'uns are too reliant on verbal fry and their slang is nonsense. What the fuck is a "fleek" and why does it matter to you?


----------



## Windows 10 Upgrade (Nov 14, 2021)

Hongourable Madisha said:


> Everything, I'm a sperg
> 
> Serious one: when grown adults do cutesy baby talk in a professional context. It's usually women in their 50s or occasionally men in their 20s who do that when asking people to do shit for them. Their voice goes up an octave and they go all breathy and giggly and it makes me want to help them _less_. Nonce behaviour and they look ridiculous.


The only thing I can think of is that people get fucking offended these days if they are *asked* to do something for the collective good… it used to be just “if a woman asked” (hence the baby-talk from women of a certain age), but society has degenerated to such a point that every single request is such a goddamn imposition on muh freedums.

Sometimes you’ve just got to be a team player, my (non-binary) man.


Poyo Sato said:


> Idolizing someone, usually artists or athletes. I get it, we all have someone we look up to, and I won't deny that me myself have creative works I really like. But I don't understand why some people take it too far.


I’ve been reading some good articles on memetic desire lately, why people get unhealthily attached to what “other people are doing”. Sometimes the wires get crossed in the parasocial relationship. Probably explains why big clusters of teen girls all want to be transmen without actually having met a man before









						Mimetic Desire 101
					

A short introduction to why we want the things we want.




					read.lukeburgis.com


----------



## AspieNextDoor (Nov 14, 2021)

Cheesegirl78 said:


> Eh, there's a time and place for everything.
> 
> The shorts? I wouldn't wear them in public, but around the house, ok.
> 
> ...


Agreed, I don't care about how someone is dressed in their house. Or stuff like cleavages. I just belive that it's inappropriate to walk around in public with your naked ass exposed so much (no matter if it's a man or  a woman), just like it's inappropriate for females to walk topless on the street.

But maybe I'm just an incel sperging about nothing, I don't know.


----------



## thegooddoctor (Nov 14, 2021)

I don’t understand the insane popularity of unboxing videos, like why the fuck you interested in all the elaborate boxes and accompanying crap that comes with the product, Is it euphoria for poor people who like to imagine owning lots of junk? Fucking baffling.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Nov 14, 2021)

Loud yawning. You're not being funny, you're just being obnoxious. The yawns that double as a performance are even more baffling. Fake nails and their owner's need to clack them on everything makes me wonder if they were dropped on the head as a fetus.

People that bring their screeching hellspawn into Sam's Club or Walmart and just let it screech. Due to how these stores are laid out, the crying travels all over the place. It can sound like a disembodied voice at longer distances. Who does this benefit? No one. The child suffers, I suffer, you suffer, and I assume the parent suffers. Is this just misery finding company?


----------



## M3xus (Nov 14, 2021)

Swearing like a sailor.  

You see this in online-only rags and shows trying to be more "adult".  Star Trek, of all things, has an Admiral dropping f-bombs like they had gone out of fashion.  And when you point out how trashy this sounds you're told to "grow up" and "it's more realistic".  

Knock it off.  You sound like a twelve year old that just discovered cursing.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Nov 14, 2021)

People telling others that watching anime is weird and turns you gay, yet you come to find out that they can’t wait to watch the new Marvel movie and download the newest streaming service that’s available


----------



## Billy Beer (Nov 14, 2021)

People wanting to send you messages and view/write on your profile wall on the farms. Double points if the same wierdos admit to putting people on ignore.


----------



## HIVidaBoheme (Nov 14, 2021)

thegooddoctor said:


> I don’t understand the insane popularity of unboxing videos, like why the fuck you interested in all the elaborate boxes and accompanying crap that comes with the product, Is it euphoria for poor people who like to imagine owning lots of junk? Fucking baffling.


These kinds of videos coupled with those "satisfying compilations".

I get watching one or two things where everything goes as it should but then willingly uploading a video comprised of 100 more videos of some thot with long fake nails cutting bars of soap to some shitty generic tiktok song on the background? Just why?

And then the normies resharing this crap and telling you how cozy "doing /watching x" is.


----------



## PFM (Nov 14, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> Bumper stickers.  Window stickers.  Custom spare tire covers.  Really anything written on your vehicle that isn't required by DOT.
> 
> They all suck and I don't understand why people want them.
> 
> ...


The one bumper sticker I actually got a kick out of seeing literally read "Political opinion".  Made me smirk at least


----------



## MeganDodgedABullet (Nov 14, 2021)

DIck pics and home made sex tapes. Damn kids today...


----------



## Iron Jaguar (Nov 14, 2021)

Women commentators on men's sport. Fuck off, bitches, I do not want to hear your opinions.


----------



## soggy london (Nov 14, 2021)

hookup culture. especially when females complain about it or cry about feeling used on social media because of it. maybe you'd feel less like shit about yourself if you didn't spread for every decent-looking guy that threw a glance your way.


----------



## The Curmudgeon (Nov 14, 2021)

I don't get why people care what time of the day you enjoy certain foods. Sometimes, I like to have breakfast foods at noon or night. It's not something I announce, but I've had coworkers wondering why I would eat bacon and eggs in the afternoon for instance. Does it really matter?


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Nov 14, 2021)

Normalizing rape. I heard enough of people saying: "She deserved it because she's wearing a miniskirt" or whatever the fucked up reason they're giving.
Oh yes.


----------



## NickGer (Nov 14, 2021)

Social media like Instagram. I don't get what's the point of blogging about your life 24/7, like anybody gives a shit. I ate a fucking pasta , need to take 10 different pictures of it and post about it. I went to trip need to spend majority of time taking selfies. I'm so insecure today but here's my selfie in underwear with ass bent over, please validate me.


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 14, 2021)

Prophetic Spirit said:


> Normalizing rape. I heard enough of people saying: "She deserved it because she's wearing a miniskirt" or whatever the fucked up reason they're giving.
> Oh yes.


I've never heard this, but I hear people say they've heard it.

Figure out what people I don't know that you do know, and kill them.


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Nov 14, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> I've never heard this, but I hear people say they've heard it.
> 
> Figure out what people I don't know that you do know, and kill them.


Well, they're in my country (Chile), which the old people normalize near anything objectively bad viewed nowadays, like domestic violence.


----------



## glib (Nov 14, 2021)

I don't understand why I still use the internet.
It's mostly just hype and terrible takes on things.


----------



## Iron Jaguar (Nov 14, 2021)

glib said:


> I don't understand why I still use the internet.
> It's mostly just hype and terrible takes on things.


It's a dark and terrible place. And I love it.


----------



## BlaireWhitesBottom (Nov 14, 2021)

Hot Cup of Joe said:


> People having phone calls on speaker, music on speaker or just everything on fucking speaker. TURN THAT SHIT OFF AND SHUT THE FUCK UP.
> 
> Back on the day, if you listened to music you wore headphones, now every phone is a ghetto blaster. Guess that race that do it the most...



imagine having to deal with them at your job lol


----------



## Character from a movie (Nov 15, 2021)

HIVidaBoheme said:


> I get watching one or two things where everything goes as it should but then willingly uploading a video comprised of 100 more videos of some thot with long fake nails cutting bars of soap to some shitty generic tiktok song on the background? Just why?


That makes me think of "asmr" videos. People cutting soap, doing scrapbooking, whispering to a microphone, anything is asmr. What the hell is that? Why do they find it "satisfying"? What am I missing? 

And mukbangs. Why? It's usually a chink girl eating a lot of food, like putting a lot of food in her mouth. And making gross noises. Is it a fetish? I feel old.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Nov 15, 2021)

glib said:


> I don't understand why I still use the internet.
> It's mostly just hype and terrible takes on things.


Learning how to use the basic applications like Word, Excel, Photoshop and Minesweeper can be a beneficial thing to pass the time, in my opinion


----------



## Captain Syrup (Nov 15, 2021)

Jesus Quintana said:


> That makes me think of "asmr" videos. People cutting soap, doing scrapbooking, whispering to a microphone, anything is asmr. What the hell is that?


People claim to find it relaxing.  To each their own.


> And mukbangs. Why? It's usually a chink girl eating a lot of food, like putting a lot of food in her mouth. And making gross noises. Is it a fetish? I feel old.


It's a kink, all right.   Unladylike things that get you off.

There's an ongoing debate over whether it's porn. And I suppose in way, its more intimate than porn. Feederism is the same way.


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 16, 2021)

When people in retail complain enough to want to call corporate. Let me tell you from experience, calling corporate is just to give those people an outlet to complain about. Legitimate or not, they don't do shit.


----------



## Captain Syrup (Nov 16, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> When people in retail complain enough to want to call corporate.


It's great if you work in retail, though. I struggle not to laugh in their faces.

Karens think "district manager" is a RL cheat code.  Some of them will even claim to be "friends" with the DM, which later turns out not to be the case.


----------



## ditto (Nov 16, 2021)

Watching porn on the bus.


----------



## Slap47 (Nov 16, 2021)

People donating money to millionaires to support the coming revolution. 



Lame Entropy said:


> Those people that give you their entire life story unprompted when you first meet them. Nigga who are you and why do you expect me to care?


I like these people because they usually have done a bunch of crazy stuff and want to make that meaningful somehow. Some guy on a bus talks to me for an hour and the end message is just don't do meth.


----------



## they_live (Nov 16, 2021)

Changing your pronouns, not just trannies but they/them or alternating between he or she. I know this is a 'common behaviors' thread, unfortunately I live in a major city and it's becoming common here. I see it as a narcissistic cope for having no real identity. I see it most often in those who are too young to have major accomplishments to define them, or millennials who have not achieved much in their life. This is their way of claiming attention and controlling others.
Hoarding/excessive shopping. It's wasteful, and you could invest that money in better versions of the things you're buying on a snap judgement. 
Dating apps. Most people look better in person, and it inflates peoples egos. I know of many people who just use them as 'confidence boosters'.
Poly people. Enough said. Actually, not enough said. Pathetic losers outsourcing their relationship failures because they're too afraid to be alone. If you're not happy with your romantic partner, you're not going to fix it by letting them consensually sexually/emotionally cheat on you and it definitely wont make you feel better to do it yourself.


----------



## Beef Void (Nov 16, 2021)

Politics becoming a normal and regular part of everyday life. People always made jokes about "that annoying uncle" who wouldn't shut up about politics at the dinner table during the holiday. Now every person has become that uncle and doesn't consider it a taboo. Why the fuck are random strangers I just met injecting their seething hatred of trump into a conversation we have? Man, just tell me about the weather or something I don't know you and I don't care.


----------



## serious n00b (Nov 16, 2021)

they_live said:


> Changing your pronouns, not just trannies but they/them or alternating between he or she. I know this is a 'common behaviors' thread, unfortunately I live in a major city and it's becoming common here. I see it as a narcissistic cope for having no real identity. I see it most often in those who are too young to have major accomplishments to define them, or millennials who have not achieved much in their life. This is their way of claiming attention and controlling others.
> Hoarding/excessive shopping. It's wasteful, and you could invest that money in better versions of the things you're buying on a snap judgement.
> Dating apps. Most people look better in person, and it inflates peoples egos. I know of many people who just use them as 'confidence boosters'.
> Poly people. Enough said. Actually, not enough said. Pathetic losers outsourcing their relationship failures because they're too afraid to be alone. If you're not happy with your romantic partner, you're not going to fix it by letting them consensually sexually/emotionally cheat on you and it definitely wont make you feel better to do it yourself.


"yeah sure you're actually a turtle, anyway that'll be $8.50"


----------



## Lame Entropy (Nov 16, 2021)

Slap47 said:


> I like these people because they usually have done a bunch of crazy stuff and want to make that meaningful somehow. Some guy on a bus talks to me for an hour and the end message is just don't do meth.


Oh see this I wouldn’t mind but in my case, I usually get to hear about people’s sad childhood, abusive ex, and mundane history.


----------



## Captain Syrup (Nov 16, 2021)

_Update_: my friend is up to tattoo number three four six, lol


----------



## Overcast (Nov 16, 2021)

Piercing anywhere but your ears. Nose rings look awful and I can’t help but wonder how painful nipple piercings are.


----------



## Billy Beer (Nov 16, 2021)

Beef Void said:


> Politics becoming a normal and regular part of everyday life. People always made jokes about "that annoying uncle" who wouldn't shut up about politics at the dinner table during the holiday. Now every person has become that uncle and doesn't consider it a taboo. Why the fuck are random strangers I just met injecting their seething hatred of trump into a conversation we have? Man, just tell me about the weather or something I don't know you and I don't care.


A bit OT, but i blame the internet. Seriously, it's beomce the norm for people to go on to twitter or facebook or wherever the fuck, and hit strangers with their own personal opinions. I genuinely believe people have lost the ability to seperate the internet and real life.


OT: Using your IRL persona as your internet persona. I've been on the www since '99 and always enjoyed talking to playboy billionaire astronaughts or 12" schlong pussy slayers, because that's the role everyone played. Nowadays it seems that everyone on the internet is just a digital version of themselves. I don't get it. The internet, for me, is like Recall from Total Recall in that you use it to take a holiday from yourself.


----------



## Sandraker (Nov 17, 2021)

Hot Cup of Joe said:


> OT: Using your IRL persona as your internet persona. I've been on the www since '99 and always enjoyed talking to playboy billionaire astronaughts or 12" schlong pussy slayers, because that's the role everyone played. Nowadays it seems that everyone on the internet is just a digital version of themselves. I don't get it. The internet, for me, is like Recall from Total Recall in that you use it to take a holiday from yourself.



Modern day "internet" is all about sharing your own personal life with other smart phone users to stroke each others egos despite the fact that these people barely care about each other.

We're far beyond personas unless you count being a furry or a troon trying to live an unrealistic standard online with other retards.

OT: I dont get modern days push on the value of friendship. You're not really taught that friendships are fickle and can end in a snap even if it lasted for decades, but its often pushed on you to seek them out in life. Its fine to socialize but the idea that someone is lonely cause they like their own company shouldn't be considered an oddity.


----------



## they_live (Nov 17, 2021)

Sandraker said:


> OT: I dont get modern days push on the value of friendship. You're not really taught that friendships are fickle and can end in a snap even if it lasted for decades, but its often pushed on you to seek them out in life. Its fine to socialize but the idea that someone is lonely cause they like their own company shouldn't be considered an oddity.


In my opinion, I believe its a social pressure to get people to 'fall in line'. If you have views outside of the norm + a small social circle, you will be deemed an outsider and 'you would have more friends if you just changed your opinions/views'. Friendships are very fickle, I agree, and often depend on things outside of your control, like the other person changing over time, and there's nothing wrong with not wanting to be friends with the new person they've become.


----------



## Cyclonus (Nov 17, 2021)

Astrology AKA space racism.


----------



## Pissmaster (Nov 17, 2021)

Jesus Quintana said:


> Zoomer fashion for girls. Why do they have to dress like whores?






>_2003_

That's been a thing for a loooooooooooong time nigga


----------



## Captain Syrup (Nov 17, 2021)

Pissmaster said:


> That's been a thing for a loooooooooooong time nigga


It's a youth-obsessed culture.  Can't blame people for leaning into it.


----------



## Pissmaster (Nov 17, 2021)

Seriously though, the whole anti-gatekeeping thing and the death of calling people "posers".  

It's how you get outsiders trying to join your group to fit in so that it doesn't become a mushy indistinct mess of shit


----------



## Heckler1 (Nov 18, 2021)

People who don't return their shopping carts, put groceries they don't want back in their proper place, and people who call their pets "furbabies".


----------



## Captain Syrup (Nov 18, 2021)

Heckler1 said:


> People who don't return their shopping carts


You know how much a cart left on the  sidewalk goes for?  100 bucks at your nearest scrapyard. I checked.

Bring your carts back, f*ggots.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Nov 18, 2021)

I will never understand how third wave feminism became a thing, women seemed pretty damn perfectly free to do what they want in the 2000s and they seemed generally content.

Nothing about 2000s culture was anti-female, if anything it was the opposite, women were celebrated, sure, you were expected to look cute or sexy, but so were guys, why wouldn't being attractive not be what's celebrated and put on a pedestal? A fat, ugly woman was just as unpopular as a fat, ugly guy.

Women had plenty of media that catered to them, plenty of cultural icons to look up to, plenty of voices in the media (ala The View), everything was perfectly fine, at the end of the decade a woman was in serious consideration for being President, all without the need for 2010s feminist screeching.

Then the 2010s came along and suddenly everything is wrong, everything has to change, women acted like they're living in the Handmaid's Tale, it was just complete nonsense and I still don't get why society just rolled over and swallowed it.

How did the generation of women who were treated like literal princesses as kids grow up to cry about oppression?


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 18, 2021)

Pissmaster said:


> View attachment 2725633
> >_2003_
> 
> That's been a thing for a loooooooooooong time nigga


Whoever they wrote this about is probably 30 by now


----------



## Captain Syrup (Nov 18, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> A fat, ugly woman was just as unpopular as a fat, ugly guy.


I don't have a visceral negative reaction toward fatties. They're fun to laugh at. That's all.

_Cold take: _It's possible (though perhaps less likely) to be overweight _and_ attractive.





It's just that Twitter allows only for shallow takes with no nuance, which has bled into the real world. Either _everyone_ is beautiful, or no one is.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Nov 18, 2021)

JamesFargo said:


> I don't have a grudge toward fat people. They're fun to laugh at. That's all.
> 
> _Controversial take: _It's possible to be beautiful _and_ fat.
> 
> It's just that Twitter allows only for shallow takes with no nuance, which has bled into the real world. Either _everyone_ is beautiful, or no one is.


A little fat's fine, but there's such a thing as too much fat, which is what we can no longer just come out and say, even though it's true.

I bring that up because beauty standards is one big difference the 2000s and now, certainly there was a period of time in which models and actresses were too skinny, which too skinny is a thing as well, you want a healthy medium, that was one area where there was room for improvement.

But politically and socially there was nothing significant holding women back, women were, by law, free to pursue any career they wanted to, the entire other half of culture catered to them, it was not fucking the Handmaid's Tale.

But what happened is suddenly the attitude was that not being the center of attention at all times is what counted as "oppression", having any media at all that catered to guys was a problem, not favoring and prioritizing women all of the time was the new "oppression" they were fighting against.

Star Wars is a perfect example of this, we go from Leia being one of the 3 most important characters of the original trilogy, who was a well rounded, well written character to Rey in the sequel trilogy, who was the center of attention, who was shallow with no real character flaws, who faced no real hardships and the male characters were either short shifted or made to look like fools, cynics and burn outs.

It's a similar deal with race relations in America, the battle for equality shifted towards a battle for special treatment and priviledge, if you want to talk equality, then fine, if you want to talk about feeling entitled to special things I'm not, then fuck you, you're not better than me or more important than me just because you're not white or male.


----------



## Captain Syrup (Nov 18, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> A little fat's fine, but there's such a thing as too much fat, which is what we can no longer just come out and say, even though it's true.


We're a sprawling, continent-sized tub of lard which can preserve every differing opinion and still maintain social order.  It's our greatest achievement down the centuries. All that conquest stuff was just a by-product of forcing ugly people to eat processed junk.

Commonly-used additives in food like emulsifiers (lecithin, etc) prevent satiety signals from being registered.  Our food literally makes people want to overeat.

War on fat: force people to stop getting calories from cheap sugars and carbs.  But there is bottomless money to be made off making people eat that slop.


----------



## The Curmudgeon (Nov 18, 2021)

Sandraker said:


> OT: I dont get modern days push on the value of friendship. You're not really taught that friendships are fickle and can end in a snap even if it lasted for decades, but its often pushed on you to seek them out in life. Its fine to socialize but the idea that someone is lonely cause they like their own company shouldn't be considered an oddity.


I don't get it either, but you're right. Society likes to project the idea that not only is friendship a necessary thing, but that you must have friends to be happy. There's nothing inherently wrong with friendship per se, but there's also nothing wrong with being a loner or outcast. Anyone can be a piece of shit regardless of whether they have friends and fit in or not.

I've always found it odd how society condemns hate and judgement, yet the same people condeming those things also do them. Why not just accept that if you're going to be mean that people have the right to fight back and stand up to you? If you're going to judge, then expect to be judged back. Sounds fair to me!


----------



## NickGer (Nov 19, 2021)

Vegans and vegetarians in general. Like holy fuck just shut the fuck cunt, nobody cares what you eat, stop wearing it like a fucking badge and being so smug about it. Also stop acting like you are fucking hero and saving the planet. You are nothing more then a slave of a retarded trend or if you can call it that way, life choice.
Celebrities talking about politics. I don't think there's anything more cringe, then a celebrity making an average person yearly salary in single day telling other people what's good for their country, their people and etc, like they are some sort of oracle or moral lighthouse who knows better and "guides" blind and dumb plebs with their infinite knowledge.
TV in general and particularly, news stations. I don't watch a lot of TV but I see increasing numbers of those ads where a brand is "standing and defending or promoting" some ideals, like gays or muh equality. Like yesterday I saw some Lego ad, trying to say how it's "women time now" and how Lego and we all should support female kids. News stations are even worse, the tone and propaganda each station has is just so blatant and unreal. One TV station was punished and had to pay fine for spreading false information by our current government, now the said TV station is hell bent on shitting as hard it's humanly possible on said government. In YouTube there's plenty of videos of said station "producing" news and faking news, why people still take it seriously is mystery to me.
Political commentaries. Idiots like Vaush or that guy which bought the house for 3 millions who was socialists and then was trying to explain it. Self explanatory but it's mildly amusing they are even taken seriously or earn that kind of money for spewing their idiotic takes, the most funny part is how they pretend to be intellectuals but once you hear their arguments or "debating skills" part of you dies inside.
Online dating. It really attracts the worst kind of people. Tried it couple of times and it was complete disaster. Entitlement and expectations are very high but you get little in return. Like actual 2/10 land whales looking for tall, well built and wealthy kind of guys. I guess that's why most of these women are in their late 30's and still alone, complaining how every man is bad and how they are still looking for the "right guy". Well godspeed to them.


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Nov 19, 2021)

NickGer said:


> Vegans and vegetarians in general. Like holy fuck just shut the fuck cunt, nobody cares what you eat, stop wearing it like a fucking badge and being so smug about it. Also stop acting like you are fucking hero and saving the planet. You are nothing more then a slave of an exceptional trend or if you can call it that way, life choice.


vegetarians aren't nearly as obnoxious as vegans. they actually have a grip on how the animal product industry functions. vegans on the other hand...

personally? being patient/tolerant with autists that are clearly not high-functioning. it's not like they're going to learn anything. they're pretty hopeless imo.


----------



## serious n00b (Nov 19, 2021)

NickGer said:


> One TV station was punished and had to pay fine for spreading false information by our current government,


Imagine living in one of those countries where a slip of the tongue can get you 20 years in prison


----------



## Captain Syrup (Nov 19, 2021)

serious n00b said:


> Imagine living in one of those countries where a slip of the tongue can get you 20 years in prison


Journalists, we have a special jail for journalists.


----------



## NickGer (Nov 19, 2021)

serious n00b said:


> Imagine living in one of those countries where a slip of the tongue can get you 20 years in prison


Not a slip of tongue but deliberate action of said TV station and it's not like they done it single time. They were doing it for years. Straight up lying or manufacturing "facts" for more then decade if not two. Plenty of clips on YouTube where they are trying to show exact opposite of what's really happening. So that fine was well deserved. How many years can you put with straight propaganda they were producing.


----------



## serious n00b (Nov 19, 2021)

NickGer said:


> Not a slip of tongue but deliberate action of said TV station and it's not like they done it single time. They were doing it for years. Straight up lying or manufacturing "facts" for more then decade if not two. Plenty of clips on YouTube where they are trying to show exact opposite of what's really happening. So that fine was well deserved. How many years can you put with straight propaganda they were producing.


Aww, does bubby boy need the government to tell him what's true and what's not?


----------



## Cheesegirl78 (Nov 20, 2021)

Heckler1 said:


> People who don't return their shopping carts, put groceries they don't want back in their proper place, and people who call their pets "furbabies".


As a former utility clerk/cashier, not putting your unwanted groceries back is an asshole move, especially if it's a perishable item like meat, ice cream, or other frozen stuff.
I would find ice cream, packages of frozen fish or meat stuffed into the impulse item rack in the checkout lines. Or stuck behind the magazines.
How lazy can you be if you can't walk three feet and hand it to your cashier and tell them you changed your mind?


----------



## NickGer (Nov 20, 2021)

serious n00b said:


> Aww, does bubby boy need the government to tell him what's true and what's not?


Cope and seethe. I don't need a government but they done right thing to punish shitty TV station that exists only as beacon of propaganda and turbo leftists echo chamber.


----------



## Meat Target (Nov 26, 2021)

Why anyone thinks ScarJo or Emma Watson are hot. They're ugly.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Nov 26, 2021)

The amount of people on social media who turn into legal experts overnight over cases where they then try to threaten the jury and prosecutors to give the “right” verdict


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Nov 26, 2021)

NickGer said:


> Not a slip of tongue but deliberate action of said TV station and it's not like they done it single time. They were doing it for years. Straight up lying or manufacturing "facts" for more then decade if not two. Plenty of clips on YouTube where they are trying to show exact opposite of what's really happening. So that fine was well deserved. How many years can you put with straight propaganda they were producing.


Are we talking about CNN or MSNBC?


----------



## NickGer (Nov 30, 2021)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> Are we talking about CNN or MSNBC?


Nah, but we are talking about the same amount of credibility or same level of "professional" journalism.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Nov 30, 2021)

NickGer said:


> Nah, but we are talking about the same amount of credibility or same level of "professional" journalism.


Okay, but what is the actual event in question? I’m out of the loop on this one.


----------



## Imaloser (Nov 30, 2021)

Meat Target said:


> Why anyone thinks ScarJo or Emma Watson are hot. They're ugly.


I agree with ScarJo, but Emma is really beautiful. I really haven't met a person besides you to say she is ugly.


----------



## NickGer (Nov 30, 2021)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> Okay, but what is the actual event in question? I’m out of the loop on this one.


They have been fined like 5-8 times for emitting some very controversial topics to say at least but anyway, I'm talking about their segment of news, just to give you an idea how professional they are, this is the only one material i found with English subtitles just to give you an idea how good they are and what kind of news they are trying to produce.  https://youtu.be/XoXwh7i8PmM


----------



## Captain Syrup (Nov 30, 2021)

Imaloser said:


> I agree with ScarJo, but Emma is really beautiful. I really haven't met a person besides you to say she is ugly.


I would eat that ass.  Even if she would complain about the gender pay gap at CitiGroup or w/ever while I do it.

I don't find ScarJo sexy at all. She's married to Colin Jost which, in a just society, would mean a 5-year stretch in Siberia.


----------



## Synthwave Obsessed (Nov 30, 2021)

Electric cars. 

While I think it's a novel idea to power your car with the limitless energy of the sun or whatever, it doesn't work like that in reality. Where I live, we barely get 8 hours of daylight for 3 months of the year, which is definitely not ideal to power your home and keep the heater running when it's cold outside. That extra electricity you would need to charge your car would have to come from the power grid, which isn't going to be renewable if you live in the US. Just to give you an idea, slightly less than 23% of the power in the US is "sustainable;" 13% from renewables and 10% from nuclear. Natural gas powers almost 32% of what we need, but when you consider that natural gas is used a lot for public transportation, like buses, your Tesla with the license plate n0emm1sn is pretty fucking cringe. It's more likely than not that your "clean energy" mobile is ran off the same shit I dump in my Ford 4 banger. I wish I could say I'm shitposting about the license plate thing, but I've seen at least a dozen different Teslas with different owners driving license plates with a variation of being clean energy or whatever. 

In general Elon Musk Stans collectively have taken all of the chromosomes for themselves, but I can't handle seeing the delusion in real life. There's something in me that breaks. Like I expect to see an Elon Musk Stan arguing about why TSLA isn't a bubble and how daddy Elon is saving the world, but when you see something so into the trickery that they buy a car and make the dogma their license plate, there's just something extra to it. I dunno. I never expect to see the Internet intersect with real life.


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 30, 2021)

People who get off on showing just to what an extent they subordinate themselves to their boss.  It's this weird sort of vicarious power trip.  I don't approve of direct power-tripping.  It's vulgar and pathetic.  But I at least get what the bemicropenised get out of it.  What I don't get is people stamping their feet because "My Massuh wants this!"

I don't know if I'm getting this across right, but I'm sure people here have seen what I'm trying to describe.

One time I had a civilian staff lady get in my face about a batch of coffee.  "This is no good!  We have to get new coffee!"  I tasted it and decided it was just fine, but she said "well, the General won't like it, and that's what matters!"  Who fucking cares?  It's not like the General in.question was pitching a bitchfit to make himself feel big-- this woman was powertripping on his behalf, without his knowledge, and likely would not get any thanks from him for such a display.


----------



## Meat Target (Nov 30, 2021)

Imaloser said:


> I agree with ScarJo, but Emma is really beautiful. I really haven't met a person besides you to say she is ugly.


Okay maybe in Emma Watson's case, "ugly" isn't the right word. "Unsettling" or "odd" may be more accurate. 

More specifically, she gives me Uncanny Valley vibes. IMO her face looks like a rubber mask or something.


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 30, 2021)

Meat Target said:


> Okay maybe in Emma Watson's case, "ugly" isn't the right word. "Unsettling" or "odd" may be more accurate.
> 
> More specifically, she gives me Uncanny Valley vibes. IMO her face looks like a rubber mask or something.


Oh I'm right there with ya bud.  Emma Watson is a weird-looking chick.

Honestly I'm at a loss to call to mind any really gorgeous actresses.  Well, that are too young to be in @The Last Stand posts.

Hollywood in the last 30 years or so has a weird obsession with angular, boylike women.  Science can't explain that.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Nov 30, 2021)

I don't get how tattoos suddenly got so popular.

Or those hideous freakshow piercings, like those gigantic earlobe ones.

Or how neckbeards and soyboys seem to always arrive on a similar look.


----------



## Billy Beer (Nov 30, 2021)

Meat Target said:


> Okay maybe in Emma Watson's case, "ugly" isn't the right word. "Unsettling" or "odd" may be more accurate.
> 
> More specifically, she gives me Uncanny Valley vibes. IMO her face looks like a rubber mask or something.


She's English and one of the better looking ones. Hell, @ElaineMiller (Has she been banned?) is top end of attractive for England. It's why we love the Slavic/Eastern European birds over here. A 3/10 in Poland becomes a 7/10 when she gets a British Passport.

Thread tax: Politics. Why is it in everything? When can we go back to it being a sport between boring, snooty, upitty rich cunts?


----------



## The-Patriarchy (Nov 30, 2021)

Hot Cup of Joe said:


> I remember my friend showing off his new Roomba (vacuum cleaning robot) It was about 4-6 inch high, so my first thought was "how often do you have to empty it?" He answered "A few times per room, but we run it a few times a day so there isn't much stuff on the floor". I asked "How often does it need charging?" "About every 30 minutes or so", He replied.
> 
> I smiled and nodded, told him it was a great purchase. I lied, it was a fucking retarded purchase but i didn't have the heart to explain why it was so daft. Plus, i would have sounded like a cock.
> 
> On convenience tech, which IMO, should be mainly for the old and infirm, most people use it to 'free up time'. But with that time, they watch netflix or get in to twitter arguments. Manually cleaning, hoovering, washing up etc etc, is very good for the soul and the mind. Slapping on the Irobot, Dishwasher and self cleaning oven, just to sit and binge Netflix, is very, very bad for the mind.


Had a roommate once upon a time that thought that getting a vegetable juicer was the greatest thing- he'd "improve his health" by having a fresh carrot juice right after breakfast.

Well, he didn't think that it took basically an entire package of carrots to make one glass of juice, and that the 5 minutes it took to make AND drink the juice meant spending 20 minutes dismantling and cleaning the thing, and a daily trip to the store to get more carrots. His new "healthy habit" miraculously lasted a whole two weeks before the juicer vanished, never to be seen again.


----------



## Captain Syrup (Nov 30, 2021)

The-Patriarchy said:


> His new "healthy habit" miraculously lasted a whole two weeks before the juicer vanished, never to be seen again.


Could've had a V8.


----------



## Billy Beer (Nov 30, 2021)

The-Patriarchy said:


> Had a roommate once upon a time that thought that getting a vegetable juicer was the greatest thing- he'd "improve his health" by having a fresh carrot juice right after breakfast.
> 
> Well, he didn't think that it took basically an entire package of carrots to make one glass of juice, and that the 5 minutes it took to make AND drink the juice meant spending 20 minutes dismantling and cleaning the thing, and a daily trip to the store to get more carrots. His new "healthy habit" miraculously lasted a whole two weeks before the juicer vanished, never to be seen again.


Me and the ex did the same. We saw a cheap juicer, bought it, not for a new lifestyle of juicing but more to top up our diet. Used it once to make cucumber, apple, grape and black current juice. Covered the kitchen in mushed bits of cucumber, apple and grapes, took an age to wash and clean and the juice tasted like stale tramp's piss.

Never again.


----------



## Retired Junta Member (Nov 30, 2021)

People trying to sell you stupid and ugly shit “handmade” by them. Everyone and their grandma call themselves “small business owners” when they’re just making basic stuff that looks uglier than anything you could buy from a legitimate shop.


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 30, 2021)

The Vikings stole all the hot English women and took them home to Scandinavia.


----------



## Sex Cannon Lupa (Nov 30, 2021)

Imaloser said:


> I agree with ScarJo, but Emma is really beautiful. I really haven't met a person besides you to say she is ugly.


ScarJo is prettier but might as well have died when she got the boobs cut down. The disgust I have for women who intentionally destroy their beauty is immeasurable.

Emma's not ugly, but "really beautiful" is stretching it. She's cute, and I loved her take-no-prisoners response to the Mars Situation, but beautiful?


----------



## SouthernBitchBob (Nov 30, 2021)

Publicizing your fetishes. There's a huge, huge difference between "treats sex like a hysterical 90 year old nun" and "HEY GUYS does anyone else want someone to PEE ON THEM!? JUST ME? Wanna see pictures of the FOURSOME I had last weekend? Right here where twenty strangers just heard me?"

I'm gettin' real fed up with people in my age bracket telling me I'm a prude because nobody wants to hear about how many goddamn people you porked last week, at the very least not as a _greeting. _Whores. You're all _filthy whores._


----------



## The-Patriarchy (Nov 30, 2021)

JamesFargo said:


> Could've had a V8.


Exactly what I said to him the first time I saw him clean the infernal thing.


----------



## Propane Ganda (Nov 30, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> The Vikings stole all the hot English women and took them home to Scandinavia.


I'm surprised they could find any


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 30, 2021)

Pro Pagan Da said:


> I'm surprised they could find any


Look at Swedish women and you'll see they did.


----------



## NickGer (Nov 30, 2021)

Sex Cannon Lupa said:


> ScarJo is prettier but might as well have died when she got the boobs cut down. The disgust I have for women who intentionally destroy their beauty is immeasurable.
> 
> Emma's not ugly, but "really beautiful" is stretching it. She's cute, and I loved her take-no-prisoners response to the Mars Situation, but beautiful?
> 
> View attachment 2763231


Fame and good clothes always add few extra points.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Nov 30, 2021)

I don't quite get how "cryptocurrency" and "NFT" even works, or why they're appealing.

I also don't like the idea of money being digital, as it depends on computer networks to work.


----------



## Synthwave Obsessed (Dec 1, 2021)

SouthernBitchBob said:


> Publicizing your fetishes. There's a huge, huge difference between "treats sex like a hysterical 90 year old nun" and "HEY GUYS does anyone else want someone to PEE ON THEM!? JUST ME? Wanna see pictures of the FOURSOME I had last weekend? Right here where twenty strangers just heard me?"
> 
> I'm gettin' real fed up with people in my age bracket telling me I'm a prude because nobody wants to hear about how many goddamn people you porked last week, at the very least not as a _greeting. _Whores. You're all _filthy whores._


Kinda a related side rant, but I'm tired of other women trying to tell me that publicising their Only Fans and porn Reddit accounts is "empowering." If anything, you're empowering your bank account to give dumb men an excuse to say dumb shit to women. The amount of "do you have an Only Fans" comments I got in online lobbies definitely increased when the bathtub meta took over Twitch. I'm not someone that's alone in that front, either. 

There's managing your fetishes and occasionally getting your rocks off in private, then there's using your Twitch account to advertise your Only Fans.


----------



## murph (Dec 1, 2021)

I don't understand why all these male feminists on twatter are still so wound up about Melania Trump's Christmas decorations. Maybe it's sour grapes because they know they're not stylish enough to be fags.


----------



## they_live (Dec 11, 2021)

I want to add a new one, but it might count more as a trend:
Why do so many new movies/tv shows, even aimed at teenagers (like the new Gossip Girl reboot), have just blatant, gross sex scenes in them? I mean, just straight up porn. And why is it just being accepted? I was watching a tv show with my sister, called The Marvelous Ms. Maisel (I think) and in the first or second episode it was just, blatant in your face 'We're talking while we're fucking' sex scene that made me so grossed out and mad that I left the room. I could accept that in a show like Fleabag, but this was just grotesque. Same with Gossip Girl. I'm going to stick with my Hallmark movies if this is the new 'trend' of 'shows and movies that you can't watch with friends or family in the room'.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Dec 11, 2021)

they_live said:


> Why do so many new movies/tv shows, even aimed at teenagers (like the new Gossip Girl reboot), have just blatant, gross sex scenes in them?


Is this in America?

I don't really keep up with American MSM from Current Year, so I thought it was getting more prudish because woke.

I take it the sex shown isn't even making love, but it instead promotes sleeping around?


----------



## they_live (Dec 12, 2021)

ToroidalBoat said:


> Is this in America?
> 
> I don't really keep up with American MSM from Current Year, so I thought it was getting more prudish because woke.
> 
> I take it the sex shown isn't even making love, but it instead promotes sleeping around?


Yes, I'm in America and this is very common in our recent TV shows. And its very often not in a committed relationship, or if it is it's not shown in a 'making love' way. No music, talking a lot during the scene, or doing it in an inappropriate place (public, party).


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Dec 12, 2021)

they_live said:


> this is very common


Isn't there FCC regulations against that sort of thing on broadcast TV?

And I figured the MSM is pushing promiscuity. There seems to be a push to break down what's left of society to rebuild as cybernetic serfs.


----------



## they_live (Dec 12, 2021)

ToroidalBoat said:


> Isn't there FCC regulations against that sort of thing on broadcast TV?
> 
> And I figured the MSM is pushing promiscuity. There seems to be a push to break down what's left of society to rebuild as cybernetic serfs.


Most of the stuff I reference is watched on 'on demand' platforms like Amazon Video, HBO Max, Netflix, etc. I think that's how they get away with it.


----------



## The Curmudgeon (Dec 12, 2021)

I don't get why so many people think they're the second coming of John Wayne every time they throw a tantrum or pick a fight. Often, people seem to do this over stupid, meaningless shit. Just because you screamed at a cashier over a non-existent discount doesn't mean you're standing up to "the Man." You're not a hero because you want to kick a random stranger's ass for accidentally bumping into you. It's people from all walks of life who do this shit too. It wouldn't be fair to single out any particular group. Nearly everyone wants to fight about something and they think they're a badass for doing it too. It's fucking awful.


----------



## Agoodpotroast (Dec 13, 2021)

Posting every single aspect of your life on social media. Social media is a nice thing - I have it and use it connect with friends, keep up with community events and the sick memes. But I've never understood the culture that's developed where people feel the need to post pictures of everything they do/eat/etc as if their friends actively care about how they spend every minute of their day. Facebook/Insta/Twitter/Snapchat aren't the real world. Unless you're running a business or something, find other things to focus on.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Dec 13, 2021)

Being born black. I mean come on, why would you do that to yourself?


----------



## Hellspawn (Dec 13, 2021)

Soyboys, nu-males, whatever, they utterly ruined the masculinity of beards. And their signature smile, ugh. Not even a sliver of dignity. No one looks flattering with those eyes and a gaping mouth like that.


----------



## serious n00b (Dec 13, 2021)

Hellspawn said:


> Soyboys, nu-males, whatever, they utterly ruined the masculinity of beards.


and plaid


----------



## Sped Xing (Dec 15, 2021)

Enthusiasm for Buc'ees.


----------



## Agoodpotroast (Dec 15, 2021)

The unwritten rule where if you're black (and I am) and you see another black person, you dignify their presence with at least a nod whether you know them or not. I don't know why we do this but I feel weird if I don't


----------



## Sped Xing (Dec 15, 2021)

Black nazis.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Dec 15, 2021)

twi1992 said:


> The unwritten rule where if you're black (and I am) and you see another black person, you dignify their presence with at least a nod whether you know them or not. I don't know why we do this but I feel weird if I don't


I thought this was just a general thing. I do it all the time.


----------



## Captain Syrup (Dec 28, 2021)

The "strong eyebrow" trend. This is the worst thing the Kardashians have ever done.










twi1992 said:


> The unwritten rule where if you're black (and I am) and you see another black person, you dignify their presence with at least a nod whether you know them or not. I don't know why we do this but I feel weird if I don't


I noticed this when I moved uptown. I stayed on task, with no small talk. We never exchange pleasantries, so why should they care?  

Well, it turns out they _do_ care, because an old Hispanic gentleman stopped me on the sidewalk and said that he had given me the head nod many times to no reaction. He felt disrespected and said he would put himself in harm's way if one of his neighbors were in trouble. I said "hi" to him after that.

When in Rome, do as Romans do.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Dec 28, 2021)

JamesFargo said:


> The "strong eyebrow" trend. This is the worst thing the Kardashians have ever done.
> View attachment 2834937
> View attachment 2834940



Strong eyebrows can look good on certain girls but it takes the right face to pull it off and it almost only ever works with black hair. It’s been around for a long time though so I really wouldn’t call it a trend personally. You usually only see it work specifically with white girls with black hair.

The example you’ve chosen for instance is monstrous but unfortunately you’ll see it applied this way more often then not as if trying to desperately form a uni brow.


----------



## millais (Dec 28, 2021)

No one uses an audible phone ringtone anymore except me. Everyone I encounter, they have their phone set to silent, or vibrate at most. Even in movies and TV, they depict modern people's phones as all being set to vibrate.

I tend to keep my phone in an outer jacket pocket, so I can't feel it vibrate that well, and even then, sometimes when the phone rubs against the fabric liner of the pocket, it will feel like it is vibrating when it really isn't. So the audible phone ringtone is a necessity for me to detect incoming calls and messages. It's pretty useful too, to be able to hear the phone go off from a long distance away or several rooms/doors away.

It baffles me that some people don't even have their phones set to vibrate, they have it totally silent. I guess they just have to be constantly glancing over at the phone to see if a call or message is coming through.

The only time I ever set my phone on vibrate only for long stretches of time was in college, for lectures and classes.


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (Jan 2, 2022)

Hellspawn said:


> Soyboys, nu-males, whatever, they utterly ruined the masculinity of beards. And their signature smile, ugh. Not even a sliver of dignity. No one looks flattering with those eyes and a gaping mouth like that.


Funny story. I thought beards and other facial hair was cool as fuck up until my mid-twenties. Had either a short beard or goatee during that time, never clean shaven.

One day I did a complete 180, because reasons. Clean shaven, short, well groomed hair (but long on top.) Immediately looked younger, cleaner, and more 'kempt' than I'd ever done. 

Years later, I find beards as a whole to be dirty as fuck. Unless you can grow a thick ass beard with full coverage, don't bother. And even then, if you have a good face, why hide it? The nu-male association is just one more nail in the coffin.

Thread tax:

Marriage. I know from ample experience that if one girl gives you trouble, you can just up sticks, go nuclear, and move onto the next. I cannot imagine how existentially difficult it must be to be trapped in a shitty marriage (which appears to be 99% of them) with no capacity to leave without getting turbo-fucked every way possible.

Then again, I imagine the dudes who commit to such an arrangement weren't exactly being headhunted when single.


----------



## Iamtheknifechampion (Jan 2, 2022)

Simping, I'll never understand men who do this to be honest.


----------



## B2_Spirit (Jan 3, 2022)

Eating ass.


----------



## serious n00b (Jan 3, 2022)

The fact most people won't let me drink their piss after I've eaten their ass (I need a drink with my meals)


----------



## Fraiser crane (Jan 3, 2022)

I don't understand any of it
In fact I refuse to


----------



## Sped Xing (Jan 3, 2022)

Utilitarian Clit Dick said:


> Marriage. I know from ample experience that if one girl gives you trouble, you can just up sticks, go nuclear, and move onto the next. I cannot imagine how existentially difficult it must be to be trapped in a shitty marriage (which appears to be 99% of them) with no capacity to leave without getting turbo-fucked every way possible.


99 percent of marriages are shit because 99 percent of people are shit.  Keeping one foot out the door won't improve matters.


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Jan 3, 2022)

Sped Xing said:


> 99 percent of marriages are shit because 99 percent of people are shit.  Keeping one foot out the door won't improve matters.


To add onto this, most marriages don't go tits up out of nowhere. The flags are readily apparent to everyone, usually even the people in the relationship, but they just go ignored till they're 2.5 kids and a mortgage deep.

99% of people are fucking stupid and basing your life choice off theirs is not wise (unless you are also stupid). Saying you shouldn't get married because a lot of people have shit marriages is like not going into med school because a lot of people get useless degrees. You just have to manage your life better than retards who get african dance degrees or marry someone who beats them.


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (Jan 3, 2022)

Sped Xing said:


> 99 percent of marriages are shit because 99 percent of people are shit.  Keeping one foot out the door won't improve matters.


I don't exactly disagree with you, but that doesn't change the fact that it's a raw deal mostly directed toward the man - though I have heard of women getting equally state-fucked in the aftermath.


----------



## Sped Xing (Jan 3, 2022)

I don't get the cult of hating one's spouse.


I mean, I understand that there are plenty of people in miserable marriages, due to their idiotic decisions.  It's stupid, but it's comprehensible.

What I really don't understand is the people who aren't particularly unhappy with their spouse who want to pretend they're ready to kill them.  "I can't wait to get away from that bitch, ha ha!"

Or they try to force it on you.  "I heard you drive cross country with your wife in the truck.  You were ready to claw each other's eyes out, weren't you? Haw!"

I am thinking the next time I encounter this, I should act very serious and ask if they think they are going to divorce soon.


----------



## WULULULULU (Jan 3, 2022)

So, can any autists here explain to me what Tiktok is all about? A member of my family keeps talking about it, other people from my relatives have it and the only thing I open most of the time is Steam. Please enlighten me what makes it super special.


----------



## serious n00b (Jan 3, 2022)

WULULULULU said:


> So, can any autists here explain to me what Tiktok is all about? A member of my family keeps talking about it, other people from my relatives have it and the only thing I open most of the time is Steam. Please enlighten me what makes it super special.


Never used it, my guess is it appeals to modern attention spans wonderfully.


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Jan 3, 2022)

WULULULULU said:


> So, can any autists here explain to me what Tiktok is all about? A member of my family keeps talking about it, other people from my relatives have it and the only thing I open most of the time is Steam. Please enlighten me what makes it super special.


It's vine with more thots and some softcore porn.


----------



## Sped Xing (Jan 3, 2022)

WULULULULU said:


> So, can any autists here explain to me what Tiktok is all about? A member of my family keeps talking about it, other people from my relatives have it and the only thing I open most of the time is Steam. Please enlighten me what makes it super special.


It's a buffet for pedos.


----------



## Happy Fish (Jan 3, 2022)

Calling things you never experienced "nostalgia" especially if it is a particular aesthetic you are fond of. Look, if it is new to you and practical, that isn't nostalgia. That is just what you are into.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jan 4, 2022)

Sped Xing said:


> What I really don't understand is the people who aren't particularly unhappy with their spouse who want to pretend they're ready to kill them.  "I can't wait to get away from that bitch, ha ha!"
> 
> Or they try to force it on you.  "I heard you drive cross country with your wife in the truck.  You were ready to claw each other's eyes out, weren't you? Haw!"
> 
> I am thinking the next time I encounter this, I should act very serious and ask if they think they are going to divorce soon.


This is very much a boomer thing and it very much comes from TV. Couples who were antagonistic to each other, often in over-the-top ways for comedy and shock value, were a big thing on TV from the 50's all the way through the 90's. It's a culturally ingrained form of humor for those older generations that's simultaneously a little edgy, yet nonthreatening because of how familiar it is to them. Therefore it's an easy conversation filler when they can't think of anything clever to say, which most people can't most of the time. Think of it as the boomer equivalent of Pepe and Wojak memes, but far less versatile.


----------



## Sped Xing (Jan 4, 2022)

Doctor Placebo said:


> This is very much a boomer thing


You'd be surprised how many Millennials do it.  Generations are a fake idea.


----------



## glass_houses (Jan 4, 2022)

Both of my women's sped support groups are now transgender sped support groups. Every single fucking one of the members 'identifies' as transgender or genderqueer or nonbinary or some flavour of gender trender. It was already woke infested to begin with but now it's absolutely saturated, because they're all simultaneously 'proud to be women and also transgender'. These retards think that picking up a screwdriver once in their life has made them epic, mind blowing, barrier tearing, gender bending pioneers. The smugness and self congratulations is unbearable.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jan 4, 2022)

Sped Xing said:


> You'd be surprised how many Millennials do it.  Generations are a fake idea.


The millennials who do it picked up the habit from their boomer parents. And people from each generation further into the internet age and away from the TV age does it less and bitches about it more.

Generation gaps are often exaggerated or misinterpreted, but they're by no means "a fake idea." Do you honestly believe that growing up with a smartphone and the internet made no difference in people's development vs people who grew up in a generation that only had 3 TV channels?


----------



## Russ (Jan 4, 2022)

I'm honestly confused by people who want a "good/fine" response to "how are you?"

Small talk is stupid as shit. Just be honest and then ask the same of the person you're talking to.

If you don't care about how someone is doing, don't ask.

Edit: as in that they don't want the person to explain why - not that everyone needs to be in a pissant mood. Sorry. I'm dumb


----------



## Happy Fish (Jan 4, 2022)

Russ said:


> I'm honestly confused by people who want a "good/fine" response to "how are you?"
> 
> Small talk is stupid as shit. Just be honest and then ask the same of the person you're talking to.
> 
> ...


I try to show appreciation on the odd occasion that someone actually tells me they are in a shitty mood. Like, thanks for not being an NPC who lacks independent thought


----------



## Milwaukee Macho Man (Jan 4, 2022)

Sped Xing said:


> I am thinking the next time I encounter this, I should act very serious and ask if they think they are going to divorce soon.



I can say from experience this either freaks them out, or they just think you're autistic.


----------



## serious n00b (Jan 4, 2022)

glass_houses said:


> Both of my women's sped support groups are now transgender sped support groups. Every single fucking one of the members 'identifies' as transgender or genderqueer or nonbinary or some flavour of gender trender. It was already woke infested to begin with but now it's absolutely saturated, because they're all simultaneously 'proud to be women and also transgender'. These retards think that picking up a screwdriver once in their life has made them epic, mind blowing, barrier tearing, gender bending pioneers. The smugness and self congratulations is unbearable.


You joined a sped group, what did you expect?


----------



## Bass (Jan 5, 2022)

PaleTay said:


> The guys who are terrified of lifting anything with any resistance in the gym, where they've gone for years and they're lifting less weight/volume than the cardio bunnies do.


You might develop some testosterone if you do that though.


----------



## Ruin (Jan 5, 2022)

Facial hair almost always makes men look shittier and much older than they actually are.


----------



## Meat Target (Jan 12, 2022)

Making sex tapes. Why would you ever create the spiciest form of blackmail fodder? Keep it in the bedroom.


----------



## Sped Xing (Jan 12, 2022)

Doctor Placebo said:


> The millennials who do it picked up the habit from their boomer parents. And people from each generation further into the internet age and away from the TV age does it less and bitches about it more.
> 
> Generation gaps are often exaggerated or misinterpreted, but they're by no means "a fake idea." Do you honestly believe that growing up with a smartphone and the internet made no difference in people's development vs people who grew up in a generation that only had 3 TV channels?


Do you honestly believe that general trends have more effect on people than their own particular lives?


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jan 12, 2022)

Sped Xing said:


> Do you honestly believe that general trends have more effect on people than their own particular lives?


How the fuck is growing up with vs without internet NOT a part of people's "own particular lives" as well as a "general trend?" Treating the two like they're mutually exclusive is retarded. Something can be both.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jan 13, 2022)

twi1992 said:


> The unwritten rule where if you're black (and I am) and you see another black person, you dignify their presence with at least a nod whether you know them or not. I don't know why we do this but I feel weird if I don't


Hi there.


----------

